# MadHouse excitedly waiting for babies



## MadHouse

After waiting for two years on my Nubian Willow, who wouldn’t get pregnant, I bought a new doe in February, that was “hopefully bred”.
Turns out, she is bred!
This is Caramel, a LaMancha/ND cross. She is 3 years old and had twins last year at her old home.









We saw 2 fetuses on the ultrasound.
She is due between June 8 and June 30.








She hasn’t started on her udder yet.
Caramel was bred by a LaMancha buck. I realize it is not ideal with her being a mini. But apparently as a FF she was bred by a full size Alpine, and had her kids without assistance.

My other -hopefully- pregnant girl is May, my 3 year old ND doe.
If she took she would be due July 7.









May had a single buckling as a FF in 2020.
She is on the chubby side, and always looks pregnant! 😂









This is her earlier this month.









She is bred to Jeffrey, my ND buck.


----------



## ksalvagno

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## Goatastic43

So exciting! Happy kidding!


----------



## Rancho Draco

How exciting!


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m so excited for you! I can’t wait to see the beautiful babies.


----------



## Tanya

Ooooh... waiting patiently


----------



## Boer Mama

The waiting’s the hardest part - hope the girls come thru and have some beautiful, healthy, cute little babies for you 💕🍀🙏


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh yay, I’m gonna be stalking this one! I can’t wait to see the newest additions to the madhouse 😁🥰😊😉🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh my goodness how exciting!! I hope both of your girls have smooth deliveries to healthy, happy kids. Can't wait to see what they have!! 💕


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Yay!! Carmel is one of my favorite TGS goats! And May is beautiful! I'm excited to see what you get!


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks all! You guys are all so sweet! 🤗
I love my girls, and I am over the moon to think they will have babies soon!!


----------



## Jubillee

Yay so exciting!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh man, I cannot wait to see all those cute babies! Especially Caramel, to see the cute little ears on her kids! It will also be very exciting to see what her udder looks like. I'm so happy that you are getting to have babies again!!! 😍🥳


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Awe! Your girlies are so cute! Really hope May took for you, too. 
Pippi is due around June 9, so she and Caramel might be long distance kidding buddies.


----------



## MadHouse

Chanceosunshine said:


> Yay!! Carmel is one of my favorite TGS goats! And May is beautiful! I'm excited to see what you get!


That is so sweet 🥰! I adore her too! She is such a cutie.
Here is a bonus picture of Caramel today. She has been rubbing herself along fences, feeders, anything that gives her a little scratch. So she rubbed along this berry bush… (she is on the right)









and then fell over 🤣!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Silly girl…having trouble keeping her feet under her. My brats do that on our night fence then jump up acting all innocent like no one saw them😂🤣


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Oh man, I cannot wait to see all those cute babies! Especially Caramel, to see the cute little ears on her kids! It will also be very exciting to see what her udder looks like. I'm so happy that you are getting to have babies again!!! 😍🥳


Me too!!
I bet they will all have LaMancha ears. Her udder has teats that point outward. We don’t mind, we are “udderly” backyard here 😆. But the size of her teats is good!


----------



## Chanceosunshine

MadHouse said:


> That is so sweet 🥰! I adore her too! She is such a cutie.
> Here is a bonus picture of Caramel today. She has been rubbing herself along fences, feeders, anything that gives her a little scratch. So she rubbed along this berry bush… (she is on the right)
> View attachment 228609
> 
> 
> and then fell over 🤣!
> View attachment 228610


Beauty and grace. Lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I think it's funny when they have a clumsy moment and then jump up like, "I hope no-one saw that!"


----------



## MellonFriend

MadHouse said:


> Me too!!
> I bet they will all have LaMancha ears. Her udder has teats that point outward. We don’t mind, we are “udderly” backyard here 😆. But the size of her teats is good!


So when we go to guess Caramel's babies should we guess how many ears they will have too?😆

Nothing wrong with being udderly backyard! 😊


----------



## Jessica84

Yay!!!! So happy for you. 
Gosh she sure is pretty. I’m a little (lot) in love


----------



## FizzyGoats

Caramel seems as sweet as her name implies. And what a silly goatie. Always good for a laugh. 

You have such a great little herd.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Yay!!!! I'm so excited for you and your does
They are so adorable!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Feira426

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I think it's funny when they have a clumsy moment and then jump up like, "I hope no-one saw that!"


Oh my gosh, you’re right! Just like cats. Haha, I’m increasingly amazed by how catlike goats are. They like to be up high, they hate getting wet, they’re rather disinclined to be cooperative... 🐐🐈


----------



## Feira426

I’m so excited for you, @MadHouse!! Yay, another kidding thread to follow. 🥰


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks, you guys!!!
@Jessica84 I’m in love with Caramel too!
I spend a lot of time petting and scratching her, she soaks it right up. 💕 

It seems she has a smaller head than the other breeds, or is that an optical illusion? 🤔


----------



## MadHouse

Feira426 said:


> Oh my gosh, you’re right! Just like cats. Haha, I’m increasingly amazed by how catlike goats are. They like to be up high, they hate getting wet, they’re rather disinclined to be cooperative... 🐐🐈


That is so true! 😆


----------



## toth boer goats

❤


----------



## MadHouse

Today, Caramel’s udder seems like it has started filling a bit.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh wow. That’s exciting!


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh wow. That’s exciting!


I find it exciting too!
It is less than 5 weeks to her first possible due date 😳!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh my goodness. That’s so crazy. Only 5 weeks (possibly).


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Aaaaaaaaggggghhhhh!😱I CANT WAIT! They are going to be sooooooo cute! I love baby Lamachas!!!! They bring out MYDARK SIDE! 💞💖🥰 And the other girls too???? Oh I cant wait! They all look so good. And Jeffreys always a Zexy boy! So EXCITING!


----------



## MellonFriend

Look at that cute little udder! Five weeks isn't long at all! 😱 (I say now, but then it's going to be a few days before her due date and I'll be like, "why is it taking so long?!") 😂


----------



## Boer Mama

5 weeks isn’t really long but it’s killer waiting! 😅
This year I seemed to have worse than normal time being patient for the first kids to come 😂
(Edited my smartphones thoughts and put long instead of king like I meant!)


----------



## Rancho Draco

Oh you're almost to the worst part of waiting! I swear that last month takes longer than all the other 4 combined.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep 👍


----------



## MellonFriend

Any noticeable changes for Caramel or May? How are all the ladies doing?


----------



## MadHouse

The ladies are doing great!
Caramel is noticeably hungrier, and I have upped her alfalfa and grain this week. Her udder has been getting fuller too. I’ll see if I can get a picture tonight.
May is noticeably complaining more, because Caramel is in the milk room longer. 😛 No big changes for her yet.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

So exciting!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh yay! Getting closer 🥰😊😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I would really love pictures of the girls....whenever you get a chance. Its fun to see the udder grow, and the belly gets bigger! Lol


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for being excited with me, everyone! 💜 
Ok, @Moers kiko boars .
Here is Caramel









And her belly









May does not usually have any special food yet, but today she did.
No udder to see yet.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww thankyou. Its just fun to watch them get full and thicker! 💝


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww thankyou. Its just fun to watch them get full and thicker! 💝


My pleasure! ♥


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww that cute little udder of Caramel's is getting bigger! I can't wait to see May's come in. 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, Caramel has a baby bump. That’s so cute. May is such a chunker. It will be so adorable when she starts to show.


----------



## Tanya

How long before baby hocks running around?


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> How long before baby hocks running around?


The earliest possible due date for Caramel is June 8.


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Aww that cute little udder of Caramel's is getting bigger! I can't wait to see May's come in. 🥰


Me neither!


FizzyGoats said:


> Aw, Caramel has a baby bump. That’s so cute. May is such a chunker. It will be so adorable when she starts to show.


Thanks, I’ll tell her (Caramel).
I won’t tell May, but you’re right. She is a bit of a table top. 😗


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Now now now...shes a fuller figure!🤣😂 No table tops allowed!🤣😂🥰


----------



## Kaitlyn

That is so exciting!!! Very happy for you and the potential moms-to-be! ❤❤😍 Good luck!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Now now now...shes a fuller figure!🤣😂 No table tops allowed!🤣😂🥰


She is my favourite spoiled princess, that much is certain. 🥰 



Kaitlyn said:


> That is so exciting!!! Very happy for you and the potential moms-to-be! ❤❤😍 Good luck!


Thank you!!! 💜


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awww…getting even closer! Carmel looks great! So exciting😁🥰


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Awww…getting even closer! Carmel looks great! So exciting😁🥰


Thanks! 😊 
Caramel is so hungry now! She has started being very vocal waiting for her grain time.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Thanks! 😊
> Caramel is so hungry now! She has started being very vocal waiting for her grain time.


Sounds about right lol 🤣 She’s sayin…
“Now, don’t you be late with my dinner …I’m making you more mouths to feed and they’re hungry too!”


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Sounds about right lol 🤣 She’s sayin…
> “Now, don’t you be late with my dinner …I’m making you more mouths to feed and they’re hungry too!”


That’s right! 😂
I didn’t know she could be that loud! I hadn’t heard her call like that before, so when I heard it, I ran in, trying to figure out which goat was hurt?!?!? They just all looked at me, and when I went to leave the barn, she did it again.


----------



## MadHouse

And last night I finally felt baby movements in Caramel for the first time. 💜 

And May is currently becoming snugglier, and wants petting and brushing. ❤ 
Before that she wouldn’t let me brush her without “payment” . 😛


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww I.love it when you can feel, or see the movements of the up and coming suprises!💝 Thats when its fun to guess how many!😃


----------



## Tanya

Ooooh exciting


----------



## GoofyGoat

Soooo close…yay!


----------



## MellonFriend

Nothing like feeling the baby(ies) move! They are really in there! 😃


----------



## MadHouse

There are at least two in there. Maybe a third hid during the ultrasound?


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m so excited you felt babies move! It’s real. Lol. And I can just picture you running to the barn thinking a goat is hurt, and being met with confused looks from your crew. She’s a hungry mama. And how sweet that May is becoming a snuggler.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Aww! I love feeling the kids. How exciting!


----------



## MadHouse

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Awe! Your girlies are so cute! Really hope May took for you, too.
> Pippi is due around June 9, so she and Caramel might be long distance kidding buddies.


I forgot you already said this too!
Must be my excitement!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

It always amazes me how exciting,🤷‍♀️ nerve wrecking and mind blowing🤯 preggos moms can make me. I feel like Im a maternity goat warden.🤠 My.mind is only on that...everything else is not important....lol😇


----------



## MadHouse

May’s udder is starting to fill. She is a very hairy girl, and I gave her a terrible haircut, so we can see something.


















Here is Caramel’s udder shot. She has just over 2 weeks to go u til her first possible due date.








She is sure noisy, waiting for her grain every day.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Both girls are looking great! It’s gettin sooooo close yay!🥰🤗🤗🤗


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Both girls are looking great! It’s gettin sooooo close yay!🥰🤗🤗🤗


Thanks! 😊 
I know, right! 💖


----------



## GoofyGoat

I think I’m as excited as you to see your new kids🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww look at those adorable hairless Udders! Im so excited to see what Both girls give you. 🍿🥤..... but 2 more weeks! Eeeeeeekkkk😱🤦‍♀️


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh my goodness I can not wait to see both of your girls' kids! I know they will be totally adorable!! 😍


----------



## FizzyGoats

May’s little udder is so cute. Caramel is looking great! It’s getting so close. I can’t wait.


----------



## Rancho Draco

So close!


----------



## Goatastic43

Looking good! It´s gets really exciting once you see those lil udder bumps!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> I think I’m as excited as you to see your new kids🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐😁


💜 I’ll have to phone you when they get here! 😉 


Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwww look at those adorable hairless Udders! Im so excited to see what Both girls give you. 🍿🥤..... but 2 more weeks! Eeeeeeekkkk😱🤦‍♀️


😛 May stood nicely for the haircut (hobbled one leg), I was so surprised. 😊 She is such a good girl. Luckily Caramel is not so hairy.
I am so excited too! And 2 more weeks sounds so long.


Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh my goodness I can not wait to see both of your girls' kids! I know they will be totally adorable!! 😍


Me neither!
For May I can only think she will have a buckskin boy, because that’s what she had last time 😂. For Caramel I don’t know what to expect!


FizzyGoats said:


> May’s little udder is so cute. Caramel is looking great! It’s getting so close. I can’t wait.


Thanks! 💜 
I am curious if May‘s udder and milk production are going to increase with her second freshening.
I can’t wait either!


Rancho Draco said:


> So close!


So close and yet so long to wait!



Goatastic43 said:


> Looking good! It´s gets really exciting once you see those lil udder bumps!


Thanks! 😃 Yes, it makes it more real!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Woohoo! I guess this means that May is pregnant, too!


----------



## MellonFriend

Caramel's udder looks so nice! And it's great to see May's udder too, even if it's cost her her lucious bum hair. 😆 

Not long now!!! 😃


----------



## MadHouse

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Woohoo! I guess this means that May is pregnant, too!


Yes! It’s the final proof!


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Caramel's udder looks so nice! And it's great to see May's udder too, even if it's cost her her lucious bum hair. 😆
> 
> Not long now!!! 😃


I think so too! 😊 

I had considered buying clippers and giving May is real haircut, but it looks like our summer won’t be overly hot. She gets to keep her coat for bug protection.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> 💜 I’ll have to phone you when they get here! 😉


yes! That’s a call I’d be thrilled to get😁


----------



## Jubillee

Such cute baby udders!!! So exciting, ugh 2 weeks always feels like 2 months LOL


----------



## Boer Mama

Getting closer 💕🍀😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wellll how are the 2 mamas doing? Are we down to 1 week yet? Any big changes?


----------



## MadHouse

Welllll, Caramel continues to be very hungry, and yelled at me today, so I would refill the hay feeders. She has 9 days to go to her earliest due date. We have to remember that from that date it is a 3 week span. I think she got bigger. I will take a picture tomorrow.
May still has 5 weeks to go. 
Both girls are enjoying a nightly snack of raspberry leaves. 😋


----------



## MadHouse

Ok, here we are, one week to Caramel’s earliest due date. It is an odd shot, with the greenhouse shade cloth, and the two other goats in front of her, but this was the best udder shot of her. It looks to me that it is quite a bit bigger. Getting closer to her knees.


















Here is May. I am giving May selenium paste every 3 weeks, but her tail is still crooked. She also has a cobalt block, which she does not lick, (and of course loose minerals, which she does take). Any advice?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Mays tail is just loosey -goosey because her tailend is spreading out for the upcoming birth. My Sybil does it too and it drives me nuts thinking she needs something, then babies are born …and a week or so later it’s right as rain…. Remember it’s their job to make you crazy pre-delivery😉😁🤪
Miss Carmel is looking great!….so close! I’m getting excited 🎉🎉🎉🥰


----------



## 21goaties

Caramel is glowing! ✨

I wouldn't worry about May's tail


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Mays tail is just loosey -goosey because her tailend is spreading out for the upcoming birth. My Sybil does it too and it drives me nuts thinking she needs something, then babies are born …and a week or so later it’s right as rain…. Remember it’s their job to make you crazy pre-delivery😉😁🤪
> Miss Carmel is looking great!….so close! I’m getting excited 🎉🎉🎉🥰


Ok, good to hear!
Thank you!! 😊 



21goaties said:


> Caramel is glowing! ✨
> 
> I wouldn't worry about May's tail


Thanks! ☺
And I will try (to not worry). 😃


----------



## MellonFriend

They are both looking great! They look like they are enjoying all that green grass. Do you finally have warm temperatures there?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww would you look at those 2 preggo girls! They look Wonderful! Oh I agree with @GoofyGoat . Qhearts tail hangs that way too. Its funny,but it gets so floppy when shes preggo. To me they look healthy & ADORABLE🥰 Cant wait to see those wee ones💞💗


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Looking good! I wouldn't worry too much about May's tail. It could be floppy because she's preggo. Or maybe she's redirecting most of her resources to her kids. I have no scientific evidence to back this up, but I do believe some does will do that. Pippi and Sil both get so scruffy looking while pregnant, but they give birth to these big, bouncy kids. This is the first year Pippi hasn't looked terrible while pregnant, but I've been babying her big time.


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> They are both looking great! They look like they are enjoying all that green grass. Do you finally have warm temperatures there?


Thanks! 😁
Yes, we have warm temps, sun, rain… all the right weather for green growth!



Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww would you look at those 2 preggo girls! They look Wonderful! Oh I agree with @GoofyGoat . Qhearts tail hangs that way too. Its funny,but it gets so floppy when shes preggo. To me they look healthy & ADORABLE🥰 Cant wait to see those wee ones💞💗


Thank you! 😘
And thanks for confirming the tail not being an issue.



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Looking good! I wouldn't worry too much about May's tail. It could be floppy because she's preggo. Or maybe she's redirecting most of her resources to her kids. I have no scientific evidence to back this up, but I do believe some does will do that. Pippi and Sil both get so scruffy looking while pregnant, but they give birth to these big, bouncy kids. This is the first year Pippi hasn't looked terrible while pregnant, but I've been babying her big time.


Ok! I appreciate your input! 😃 Thanks!
By the way, at your last update about Pippi I thought, she is way ahead of Caramel. Looking at Caramel today, I am not so sure! Caramel does not seem so encumbered by the weight though.


----------



## FizzyGoats

They look so good! Caramel’s udder is getting downright impressive. I wonder when she’ll kid. Do you have any guesses on if she’ll go closer to her earliest due date? Or closer toward her later due date? And May is just becoming an even bigger than usual ball of cuteness!


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> They look so good! Caramel’s udder is getting downright impressive. I wonder when she’ll kid. Do you have any guesses on if she’ll go closer to her earliest due date? Or closer toward her later due date? And May is just becoming an even bigger than usual ball of cuteness!


Thank you! I am glad you think that of Caramel’s udder. 🤗
I have no clue when she will kid. I know they throw us off if we make predictions, so I want to just watch and be ready. (But she does look like she might go earlier, 🤐 don’t tell her I said that 🤫)
Yes, May is a cutie pie and a round one! 😛


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MadHouse said:


> Thanks! 😁
> Yes, we have warm temps, sun, rain… all the right weather for green growth!
> 
> 
> Thank you! 😘
> And thanks for confirming the tail not being an issue.
> 
> 
> Ok! I appreciate your input! 😃 Thanks!
> By the way, at your last update about Pippi I thought, she is way ahead of Caramel. Looking at Caramel today, I am not so sure! Caramel does not seem so encumbered by the weight though.


They are just really different body types, I think. And Pippi doesn't like being pregnant. I think I will see if she will give a decent amount of milk through this winter and not breed her again for a year. Both of your girls are looking good! Not too much longer to wait!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I can’t believe tomorrow is already Caramel’s earliest due date. I’m so excited. How is she doing?


----------



## MellonFriend

I hope the answer is she is definitely, without a doubt kidding tomorrow! 😄


----------



## MadHouse

Caramel is not showing signs that she’ll be kidding tomorrow. Sorry, @MellonFriend !
She is hungry and happy. Whenever she eats, she groans with every bite. 
I will take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

But I want to see Caramel chip & Chocolate sauce! Ive already named.her twins!🤣😂💖💗🥰


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> But I want to see Caramel chip & Chocolate sauce! Ive already named.her twins!🤣😂💖💗🥰


Those two were kicking up a storm this evening! 🍫 🍮 💜 ❤


----------



## MadHouse

As promised, here are the update shots of my girls.
Caramel seems bigger to me.









Miss Snorfels.









May (what’re you looking at?). Her udder has grown some.


----------



## MellonFriend

Lookin' great ladies! 

I can't get over how short May's little legs are. 🥰


----------



## Iluvlilly!

They both look so cute and pregnant!!


----------



## Boer Mama

She does look like she’s got short little legs… maybe cus her belly’s getting big 😂
They are both looking so cute and getting ready to pop soon 🍀❤🍀


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Lookin' great ladies!
> 
> I can't get over how short May's little legs are. 🥰


Thanks! They are cute little legs, hey? ☺ 


Iluvlilly! said:


> They both look so cute and pregnant!!


Thank you!! It’s so exciting! 💜 🐐 ♥ 🐐 



Boer Mama said:


> She does look like she’s got short little legs… maybe cus her belly’s getting big 😂
> They are both looking so cute and getting ready to pop soon 🍀❤🍀


The truth is, she does have short legs! 😂
Thanks! 🥰


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oh boy! Look at those girls! Caramel is looking bigger. The way things are going over here, she may beat Pippi to the draw.


----------



## Boer Mama

@Cedarwinds Farm maybe Pipi is gonna wait and see what Carmel does so she can make sure to do the same! 😂


----------



## Jessica84

Gosh I’m not sure how your doing it. They are not even my goats and it’s seeming like it’s taking FOREVER for these babies!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok Caramel, you’re ready, your mommas ready….we, your fans, are on pins and needles waiting….
STOP bustin‘ our chops and let us meet your kids!

Oh my Miss May, you’re just too cute! Let Miss Caramel do her thing then YOU will have all the attention turned your way and your fans will be cheering you on as you release your hostages!

C’mon girls! 🥰😉


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love May’s little look back. She’s so cute. 

The girls are looking good! How are Caramel’s ligaments feeling?


----------



## MadHouse

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Oh boy! Look at those girls! Caramel is looking bigger. The way things are going over here, she may beat Pippi to the draw.





Boer Mama said:


> @Cedarwinds Farm maybe Pipi is gonna wait and see what Carmel does so she can make sure to do the same! 😂


Ok, then don’t tell Pippi that Caramel has a thin yellow string of discharge this morning, and doing things slightly differently, just to get me wondering what’s going on!
She usually is the first to get up and run outside in the morning. This morning she lay there and smiled at me. When i went to give her and May their second helping of hay, she ran past me out the gate, and then came back. She must be preoccupied and forgetting the routines. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## MadHouse

Jessica84 said:


> Gosh I’m not sure how your doing it. They are not even my goats and it’s seeming like it’s taking FOREVER for these babies!!!


Yeah, I wondered if I should get into rabbits instead! This is taking forever!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Ok Caramel, you’re ready, your mommas ready….we, your fans, are on pins and needles waiting….
> STOP bustin‘ our chops and let us meet your kids!
> 
> Oh my Miss May, you’re just too cute! Let Miss Caramel do her thing then YOU will have all the attention turned your way and your fans will be cheering you on as you release your hostages!
> 
> C’mon girls! 🥰😉


Oh thanks @GoofyGoat , for talking sense into my girls.


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> I love May’s little look back. She’s so cute.
> 
> The girls are looking good! How are Caramel’s ligaments feeling?


Thanks !
Her ligaments are still firm, if I’m feeling the right thing. Whatever it is I’m feeling, it is like 2 wooden pencils that have not changed.


----------



## toth boer goats

Pretty does,


----------



## Boer Mama

I’ve decided that Im no good at telling by trying to feel ligaments 😅
Anything new this afternoon? 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok. CARAMEL....Wheres my babies? You know the two tiny mini mes in their? Can we see them? Please🥰💖💗 and Miss May...we be checkin you out you Zexy Mama you💖💗🥰


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok. CARAMEL....Wheres my babies? You know the two tiny mini mes in their? Can we see them? Please🥰💖💗 and Miss May...we be checkin you out you Zexy Mama you💖💗🥰


That’s right! 😂 We do!



Boer Mama said:


> I’ve decided that Im no good at telling by trying to feel ligaments 😅
> Anything new this afternoon? 😊


I can’t feel them on May, and this is my first time trying to check them through pregnancy. I’ll tell you after she kids, if I decide the same as you! I read so many times in waiting threads, of people feeling them, then not, then they are back… 🤷‍♀️


----------



## MadHouse

Boer Mama said:


> Anything new this afternoon? 😊


No, nothing new.
Just that today was the beginning of Caramel using the doe code.


----------



## MadHouse

If anyone wants to take a guess when Caramel will kid, her 3 week time span with the buck would put her due date between June 8 and June 30.
I am going to guess she holds out until the 21st. No particular reason for my guess.


----------



## Goatastic43

Darn girl, really wants to torture us! Did she get extra wormer or something?! 

I’m going to guess she waits until the 18th, so maybe she will go sooner out of spite


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I think Ill go with 2 weeks from today..23rd or 24th. My twins...🥰💗💖Carmel Sauce & Chocolate Chip💗💖


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm going to guess...🤔 the 26th. But now that I've guessed, it's most likely going to be any day _but _that day. 😅


----------



## Boer Mama

How about Fathers Day- the 19th 😁🍀😅


----------



## GoofyGoat

I’m going to say the 23rd because I won’t be able to check on her….


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Hmmm, I'll guess a week from today, the 17th, with buck-doe twins. I just hope you didn't tell her about my Sugar going eight days overdue. 😳🤯🤫😜😅


----------



## MadHouse

Goatastic43 said:


> Darn girl, really wants to torture us! Did she get extra wormer or something?!
> 
> I’m going to guess she waits until the 18th, so maybe she will go sooner out of spite


She doesn’t seem the spiteful type, but you never know! 😆 



Moers kiko boars said:


> I think Ill go with 2 weeks from today..23rd or 24th. My twins...🥰💗💖Carmel Sauce & Chocolate Chip💗💖


Served on vanilla goat milk ice cream? 😋 



MellonFriend said:


> I'm going to guess...🤔 the 26th. But now that I've guessed, it's most likely going to be any day _but _that day. 😅


It has to happen one day, so why not that one?! 😊 



Boer Mama said:


> How about Fathers Day- the 19th 😁🍀😅


That would be an excellent day for her to kid! 💕 



GoofyGoat said:


> I’m going to say the 23rd because I won’t be able to check on her….


Are you going somewhere?
Remember, I was going to call you! 💜 



Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Hmmm, I'll guess a week from today, the 17th, with buck-doe twins. I just hope you didn't tell her about my Sugar going eight days overdue. 😳🤯🤫😜😅


😲😳😬🤪
So, you are saying, the 17th, and then 8 more days after that? 😂


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yep, I have to go back east 🥺


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Yep, I have to go back east 🥺


Safe travels!


----------



## toth boer goats

Stay safe.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Well, how's it going?


----------



## MadHouse

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Well, how's it going?


We are all back to being normal, behaviour wise. 
Everything points to “not ready yet”.
The mosquitoes are absolutely crazy now. Our daily walks are happening at a fast pace. Eat and run. Eat and run. I figured it is good for the does to move, especially May (my chubby girl), to burn off ketones.
I just feel bad for them.


----------



## MadHouse

So, something is going on with Caramel, but I don’t know if it’s a good thing.
I found a red pee spot in her stall tonight. Looks like fresh blood in it.
I took her temperature, it was 103.4 F. It was a warm day (80*F)
Her behaviour was normal. Udder still not tight, ligaments still there.
I felt her babies moving.
I don’t know what that blood is from, but it doesn’t feel like she is close to kidding.


----------



## MellonFriend

Any changes in her diet? Sometimes different plants can cause different colored pee. I also had a batch of pine shavings once that turned reddish when it got wet once. That was a bit of a shock.


----------



## ksalvagno

Can you put a glove on and pick it up and look closely to see if it really is blood?


----------



## MadHouse

ksalvagno said:


> Can you put a glove on and pick it up and look closely to see if it really is blood?


I peered at it really closely. I sniffed it, too. It did not smell like blood, just like urine. I checked on her twice more late last night and early this morning, and she is fine.



MellonFriend said:


> Any changes in her diet? Sometimes different plants can cause different colored pee. I also had a batch of pine shavings once that turned reddish when it got wet once. That was a bit of a shock.


The only thing that was different was that I had given her the ends of asparagus stalks. Last night she ate maybe a cup of those. Maybe that changed the colour of her pee.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Several of my goats were doing this a few weeks ago. It had to have been something they were eating, though I don't know what! Really startled me at first! Of course you don't want to assume that everything is fine, but in my case, all my goats continued as normal.


----------



## MadHouse

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Several of my goats were doing this a few weeks ago. It had to have been something they were eating, though I don't know what! Really startled me at first! Of course you don't want to assume that everything is fine, but in my case, all my goats continued as normal.


Thanks @Cedarwinds Farm . Caramel seems to be continuing on as normal too.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ive had does do a drop of blood tinged fluid in their last month of pregnancy. I always gave it to their hormonal influx due to preparing for birth. Their bodies go thru alot of changes during that last month. If her temp is normal, eating and the magical poop is fine. She should be ok. Just keep an eye on her..💖


----------



## Tanya

Where the babies?


----------



## MadHouse

We can‘t see them yet.


Tanya said:


> Where the babies?
> [/QUOTE


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ive had does do a drop of blood tinged fluid in their last month of pregnancy. I always gave it to their hormonal influx due to preparing for birth. Their bodies go thru alot of changes during that last month. If her temp is normal, eating and the magical poop is fine. She should be ok. Just keep an eye on her..💖


Ok, thanks @Moers kiko boars . All those things look ok, temp, poop, eating. I am definitely keeping an eye on her! 👁 💕


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Welll hmmmm🤔 You know ALL of us Authorities..🤓
Dont like to assume🧐 Anything...without pictures...ya know. 💖💗😂🤣😃


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Welll hmmmm🤔 You know ALL of us Authorities..🤓
> Dont like to assume🧐 Anything...without pictures...ya know. 💖💗😂🤣😃


I am glad to oblige. 😂 I didn’t get her backend… she is a little freaked since I took her temperature last night. But I looked at it. There was a tiny bit of a yellow goo plug there, nothing too promising or alarming.








It is a rainy, muggy day with occasional thunderstorms. So, we’re indoors, chewing cud.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

She looks quite happy. She's so cute with her unicorn horn!


----------



## MellonFriend

Hmm yes... I can see there is definitely something wrong: no babies yet! 😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww she looks so comfy! I agree with @MellonFriend ... just ready to see some babies!💗💖


----------



## FizzyGoats

She looks so good. Her coat looks nice and smooth. And she looks happy and comfy. I can’t wait to see the baby unicorns.


----------



## Tanya

@MadHouse but why? I wanna see babies.....


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> @MadHouse but why? I wanna see babies.....


Well, Tanya, the babies take their time! They will come and to play when it’s the right time! 😊


----------



## GoofyGoat

Darn doe code! The more anxious we get…the longer she holds on to them.

Carmel youre not allowed to have those kids anytime soon. No way…no how!

(reverse psychology)


did it work? 😉😂🤷‍♀️


----------



## MadHouse

No, it didn’t! She is thoroughly enjoying the attention, and asking for scratches. She paws at me when I stop brushing her. 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

Pretty doe.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok...if I figured this out...While Caramel is getting her scratches and brushes ...you have a free hand. You could reach around, and get us those new Mama udder pics! 😂😄Right? And wheres Mays long legged big o udder shots?💖💗🤣 I mean we need Something to look at while we are Waiting.....waiting.....waiting...for Caramel Sauce and Chocolate chip to get here...and Mini Maze
..🍿🥤🍿🥤😃😉


----------



## MadHouse

Or, I could just take pictures when they are on the milk stand tonight! 😁


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Or, I could just take pictures when they are on the milk stand tonight! 😁


That’s the easy way out! I want to see pictures of you scratching and photo taking….it would hilarious 😉😂😂😛


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok...if I figured this out...While Caramel is getting her scratches and brushes ...you have a free hand. You could reach around, and get us those new Mama udder pics! 😂😄Right? And wheres Mays long legged big o udder shots?💖💗🤣 I mean we need Something to look at while we are Waiting.....waiting.....waiting...for Caramel Sauce and Chocolate chip to get here...and Mini Maze
> ..🍿🥤🍿🥤😃😉





GoofyGoat said:


> That’s the easy way out! I want to see pictures of you scratching and photo taking….it would hilarious 😉😂😂😛


OK you funny girls, I got it done a third way.
(I only have a large iPad to take pictures, that would have been a real challenge one handed 😜).

The goats stayed close to the gate during our grazing walk, because the mosquitoes are terrible. 
So here is short legged beauty May 🥰 She has 3 weeks to go!!


























The tail stayed down to keep the bugs off 😆 . Oh, here it’s up.










And Caramel, who was super bugged today, poor thing, and who is due any day. ANY DAY 😬🤪😳🤔. That means, it could be tomorrow, or not… 😳


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

She's looking posty legged in that last picture. Or maybe it's just the way she's standing.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Good one @GoofyGoat ..you got it! @MadHouse is just toooo smart for us. Unless we talk to C. She might help us get what we want😂🍿🤣😂🤣😂😉


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww look at those 2 new soon to be mamas! Its a preggo party! Whos going 1st?🥰


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Caramel is going first, twins for both though.


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwww look at those 2 new soon to be mamas! Its a preggo party! Whos going 1st?🥰


🥰 💕 


NigerianNewbie said:


> Caramel is going first, twins for both though.


Yes, Caramel is due first. Depending on how late she kids, May could be just a week after her.
Is that your guess, @NigerianNewbie , twins for both?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Yes, twins for Caramel, who will deliver first and twins for May, who will deliver about 2 weeks later.


----------



## Tanya

Come on Caramel....


----------



## GoofyGoat

I‘m waiting Miss Carmel….bring on those twin doelings already!


----------



## MadHouse

Nutt’n this morning. Ligaments still there, udder not tight, hind end is clear, just a bit more puffy.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Shes just waiting till the 23rd for.my twins!🥰💖💗💖💗💖💗 
We are all anxiously waiting with you!


----------



## toth boer goats

☝


----------



## MadHouse

We are experiencing a heat wave.
Poor girls!


----------



## MadHouse

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> She's looking posty legged in that last picture. Or maybe it's just the way she's standing.


It must have been the way she was standing, because there are still no signs she is close.
Which is a good thing right now with this heat.



Moers kiko boars said:


> Shes just waiting till the 23rd for.my twins!🥰💖💗💖💗💖💗
> We are all anxiously waiting with you!


I think so too!
Thank you!


----------



## MadHouse

Here they are out after all. There is a breeze on the driveway, ahh.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They both look Great! Good job!💗💖


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> They both look Great! Good job!💗💖


Thank You! 💜


----------



## FizzyGoats

Caramel looks very sleek and they both look happy and healthy. I bet their babies are going to be so stinking cute. Caramel doesn’t seem to be in a hurry though. I guess she’s enjoying these last few days of tranquility before she has little ones bouncing all over.


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> Caramel looks very sleek and they both look happy and healthy. I bet their babies are going to be so stinking cute. Caramel doesn’t seem to be in a hurry though. I guess she’s enjoying these last few days of tranquility before she has little ones bouncing all over.


Thank you!
I’m glad she didn’t pick the super hot day yesterday.


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.


----------



## Boer Mama

No Father’s Day babies… I was afraid I’d missed something while I was gone this weekend 😅
Any day now… ANY. DAY. NOW 🍀😁🍀


----------



## MadHouse

No, you didn't miss anything!
Caramel seems to be waiting for cooler weather. No signs yet.


----------



## Boer Mama

MadHouse said:


> No, you didn't miss anything!
> Caramel seems to be waiting for cooler weather. No signs yet.


Waiting for cooler weather… like September? 😜
My extended forecast is showing the heat is coming on strong. Lol 
Hope she finds a very nice comfortable day soon and goes with it!


----------



## Tanya

Well. If she would offload her little internal water boilers she would feel better.


----------



## MadHouse

Boer Mama said:


> Waiting for cooler weather… like September? 😜
> My extended forecast is showing the heat is coming on strong. Lol
> Hope she finds a very nice comfortable day soon and goes with it!


This is our forecast. Which day should she pick?


----------



## GoofyGoat

With my luck she’ll go on the 23rd…but I hope it’s the 25th…looks like a perfect day for kidding🤗😉🐐🐐🐐


----------



## Boer Mama

Today! They’ll be in the kidding stall so showers won’t matter and then some nice warm days to keep baby warm ❤
25th & 26th are nice too 😉


----------



## Feira426

I’m so jealous of your forecast right now!!

This is mine. 😅


----------



## MellonFriend

MadHouse said:


> This is our forecast. Which day should she pick?


Yeah, Saturday the 25th looks like a great day! I've always said that 66* is the ideal temperature. If everyday had to be only one temp, that's the one I'd pick. 😄


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> With my luck she’ll go on the 23rd…but I hope it’s the 25th…looks like a perfect day for kidding🤗😉🐐🐐🐐





Boer Mama said:


> Today! They’ll be in the kidding stall so showers won’t matter and then some nice warm days to keep baby warm ❤
> 25th & 26th are nice too 😉





MellonFriend said:


> Yeah, Saturday the 25th looks like a great day! I've always said that 66* is the ideal temperature. If everyday had to be only one temp, that's the one I'd pick. 😄


Ok, we’ll see what Caramel thinks! 😁 
No changes this morning, by the way.


----------



## MadHouse

Feira426 said:


> I’m so jealous of your forecast right now!!
> 
> This is mine. 😅
> View attachment 232066


That looks crazy hot!
But you wouldn’t be jealous of our mosquitoes.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im sticking with the 23rd, evening when it starts to cool down. Then She can Snuggle on Carmel Chip & Chocolate Sauce all day the 24th while its all rainy & yucky outside!💖
Now remember Caramel...(shhhhh our little secret...cookies for my twins. Lots of cookies)😉


----------



## Feira426

I’m so jealous of your forecast right now!!

This is mine.


MadHouse said:


> That looks crazy hot!
> But you wouldn’t be jealous of our mosquitoes.


That’s for sure! I hate those little buggers.

Caramel looks lovely - can’t wait to see what she has in there!


----------



## Jubillee

That weather though!! ours is the same as Fiera's. Yuck. 

Hopefully she goes SOON and stops making everyone wait!!


----------



## MadHouse

Caramel’s udder seems bigger today. The teats are filling.










Do you think the babies have dropped yet? They are still moving about lots.









May is two weeks from her due date.


----------



## FizzyGoats

They are going to kid much closer together than I originally thought. Caramel does look like she’s carrying lower now and getting closer. So excited!


----------



## Boer Mama

I’m just gonna give up on guessing at this point 😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ooooooo so exciting🍿🥤😮🥤😮🥤🍿🍿😃


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Feira426 said:


> I’m so jealous of your forecast right now!!
> 
> This is mine.
> View attachment 232066


You live in Crowley!  We loved about 45 mins from there! My grandma was in rehab there for awhile.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Definitely some good progress! Way to go Caramel!


----------



## MellonFriend

I think those babies look lower! Her udder is looking really nice so far. I think she's still got some time to fill though.


----------



## Jubillee

Maybe she will surprise you in the morning and will be super full and ligaments gone!


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> They are going to kid much closer together than I originally thought. Caramel does look like she’s carrying lower now and getting closer. So excited!


Yes, Caramel is taking her sweet time! 
Good, I didn’t just imagine that, then.
And, me too!



Boer Mama said:


> I’m just gonna give up on guessing at this point 😂


Me too! 😛 



Moers kiko boars said:


> Ooooooo so exciting🍿🥤😮🥤😮🥤🍿🍿😃


Yeeessss!!! 😱 🤪



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Definitely some good progress! Way to go Caramel!


Ooohhhh! It is really happening!



MellonFriend said:


> I think those babies look lower! Her udder is looking really nice so far. I think she's still got some time to fill though.


Thank you! I think so too, about her udder.
And yes, it still had some ”give” today.



Jubillee said:


> Maybe she will surprise you in the morning and will be super full and ligaments gone!


Maybe! I’m not going anywhere!


----------



## Feira426

Ooh, boy! Come on, girl!


----------



## Feira426

KY Goat Girl said:


> You live in Crowley!  We loved about 45 mins from there! My grandma was in rehab there for awhile.


Whoa, that’s crazy!! What a coincidence!


----------



## MadHouse

Jubillee said:


> Maybe she will surprise you in the morning and will be super full and ligaments gone!


So, apparently they were the ligaments ts that I have been feeling (new at this). Because this morning, they are not what they were this whole time. I had to dig to find them!
Her udder IS fuller, but could still fill more.
She is very vocal, which she normally only is in the evening before her grain.
Maybe tomorrow is the day.


----------



## MellonFriend

Wahoo! Progress! 😃


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Cmon Caramel....I wanna see my twins!💗💖💗💖


----------



## Tanya

Still no caramello bears? Really? Ugh. This is crazy.... what is she waiting for?


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> Still no caramello bears? Really? Ugh. This is crazy.... what is she waiting for?


She must be baking her dessert bars to perfection! 😂


----------



## Jubillee

MadHouse said:


> So, apparently they were the ligaments ts that I have been feeling (new at this). Because this morning, they are not what they were this whole time. I had to dig to find them!
> Her udder IS fuller, but could still fill more.
> She is very vocal, which she normally only is in the evening before her grain.
> Maybe tomorrow is the day.


Yeah!! Come on Miss Caramel!! I'd say those are all fantastic signs!! Just FYI, this year was weird and udders filled more during active labor, and even then weren't as full as they could be.


----------



## toth boer goats

Come on girl. 🤗


----------



## MadHouse

She has found a happy place. I tried to coax her to come and graze. 








No thanks.








I said, no thanks!


----------



## Feira426

Hahaha! That look on her face!


----------



## MadHouse

She has a red string of goo hanging out. She was lying in the sand, groaning a little, almost looking as if she was straining, but might have been just the heat.
I put her in her stall with the fan on her. She is having a meal of alfalfa hay.
It is getting real now!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Ooooo! Now I’m really excited!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh boy! This could be it! 🤩 I hope it is! Good luck to both of you!!!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Exciting! Hope all goes well!


----------



## MadHouse

KY Goat Girl said:


> Ooooo! Now I’m really excited!!!


Me too! 


MellonFriend said:


> Oh boy! This could be it! 🤩 I hope it is! Good luck to both of you!!!


Thank you! 😊 


Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Exciting! Hope all goes well!


Thanks!

She is definitely in pre labour now. But still accepting her grain. I brought it to her, instead of having her jump on the stand.
Getting the towels out now.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

So exciting! I think it’s just as hard waiting for other member’s goat to kid as it is my own.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Go Caramel!!! Hoping she has a super smooth delivery to healthy babies!

@Moers kiko boars and @GoofyGoat, looks like you two might win the guessing game! 😁


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yay!!!!! 🥳 🎉


----------



## MadHouse

Triplet doelings!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Oh my goodness!! Look at all those cute little aliens!! Congratulations 🎉🎉🎉


----------



## MadHouse

I came back from the house, and she already had one that she was drying off.
Then two came out out the same time! They both had their heads out already. They were too far out to push one back in. I broke the sac and dried the noses and they were both alive! Then I sort of moved them a little, turning a bit, and she pushed both out!!!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Wow! Great job Caramel and you!


----------



## MadHouse

Rancho Draco said:


> Wow! Great job Caramel and you!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Goatastic43

Yippie!!! Congratulations and great job! They’re just too cute! And doelings too!


----------



## MadHouse

Two are sleeping now.

















They all had several drinks.









Caramel passed one placenta and ate it, and is working on passing another one.
She is a fantastic mom.


----------



## alwaystj9

They look great, Congratulations!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oh my! That was fast! They are just adorable. And wow! Having two come out at once must have been a bit crazy. But I'm glad all is well.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Those are precious little doelings, all three of them. For the both of you, congratulations and wonderful job.


----------



## Jubillee

Whaaaa? She pushed 2 out at the same time?? That is amazing. Trips and all of them girls!!! That is so exciting!! Congrats!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Wow Caramel, you're a kidding rockstar!! 🤩🤩 Love all their wittle alien ears. 🥰 Congrats on all the healthy girls!

What breed of buck was she bred to again?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That was so FAST! Great job Caramel! And triplet girls!  Honestly pushing two at once doesn’t surprise me considering she was first bred to a full blood alpine? buck.


----------



## ksalvagno

Just adorable!


----------



## Boer Mama

Triplet doelings makes it worth the wait! Good job mama!! 💕🎉💕🍀
@Moers kiko boars your gonna have to come up with another name stat! 😂


----------



## MadHouse

Goatastic43 said:


> Yippie!!! Congratulations and great job! They’re just too cute! And doelings too!


Thank you!!! I still can’t believe it! 😊 


alwaystj9 said:


> They look great, Congratulations!


Thanks! 😃 


Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Oh my! That was fast! They are just adorable. And wow! Having two come out at once must have been a bit crazy. But I'm glad all is well.


I know, right!! I thought it would be a couple of hours. 
Thank you! 🤗 
It was crazy, but it all went really quickly.


NigerianNewbie said:


> Those are precious little doelings, all three of them. For the both of you, congratulations and wonderful job.


Thanks! 🤗 


Jubillee said:


> Whaaaa? She pushed 2 out at the same time?? That is amazing. Trips and all of them girls!!! That is so exciting!! Congrats!


She is an amazing girl, that one! 
Thanks! 😊 


Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Wow Caramel, you're a kidding rockstar!! 🤩🤩 Love all their wittle alien ears. 🥰 Congrats on all the healthy girls!
> 
> What breed of buck was she bred to again?


I think she is too!!
Thanks 🥰 
She was bred to a young gold LaMancha buck.


KY Goat Girl said:


> That was so FAST! Great job Caramel! And triplet girls!  Honestly pushing two at once doesn’t surprise me considering she was first bred to a full blood alpine? buck.


I feel the same way!
Thanks! 😊 
I was surprised and shocked, seeing the two babies sticking out!!! 😧 I honestly did not think they would all be alive. But after she got them out, I realized she must be really really wide!



ksalvagno said:


> Just adorable!


Thank you! 😀


----------



## MadHouse

Boer Mama said:


> Triplet doelings makes it worth the wait! Good job mama!! 💕🎉💕🍀
> @Moers kiko boars your gonna have to come up with another name stat! 😂


Thank you!!! 🥰 
And in the end we didn’t really wait at all!!


----------



## Boer Mama

MadHouse said:


> Thank you!!! 🥰
> And in the end we didn’t really wait at all!!


For not waiting at all it took forever 🤣
They’re so cute 💕


----------



## Feira426

Wow, you really hit the doeling jackpot there! Holy smokes, how lucky. Big congrats to you and Caramel both! 🎉

GoofyGoat says “Yay!”

😍🐐🐐🐐


----------



## MadHouse

@Moers kiko boars and @GoofyGoat 
You both won With guessing the date!
Congratulations!


----------



## MadHouse

Boer Mama said:


> For not waiting at all it took forever 🤣
> They’re so cute 💕


That is so true!
And thanks!


Feira426 said:


> Wow, you really hit the doeling jackpot there! Holy smokes, how lucky. Big congrats to you and Caramel both! 🎉
> 
> GoofyGoat says “Yay!”
> 
> 😍🐐🐐🐐


I am very very very lucky!!! Thank you!
💕


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Oh my goodness they are adorable!! Congratulations! So glad everything went smooth 💖


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww. Theres my babies!💗💞💕💓💓💓Arent they just PERFECT! TRIPLETS! DOELINGS! What more could you ask for! Im thrilled they are here! Caramel Chip, Chocolate Sauce. And......Sundae! Lol lol 
Give Caramel a big hug and cookie for me! 
Poor May,.she has a few days left...then its her turn. 😁💗💞


----------



## MellonFriend

I cannot believe it! Three doelings!?! JACKPOT!!! What a story pushing two out at the same time! She really must be wide! I was hoping I'd come back home to see this! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! 😍 😍 😍😃🥳


----------



## MadHouse

Iluvlilly! said:


> Oh my goodness they are adorable!! Congratulations! So glad everything went smooth 💖


Thank you! 🤗 Me too!!


Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwww. Theres my babies!💗💞💕💓💓💓Arent they just PERFECT! TRIPLETS! DOELINGS! What more could you ask for! Im thrilled they are here! Caramel Chip, Chocolate Sauce. And......Sundae! Lol lol
> Give Caramel a big hug and cookie for me!
> Poor May,.she has a few days left...then its her turn. 😁💗💞


Thanks Moers!! 💕 I think they are absolutely perfect, too!
I will give Caramel those! She loves hugs and cookies!



MellonFriend said:


> I cannot believe it! Three doelings!?! JACKPOT!!! What a story pushing two out at the same time! She really must be wide! I was hoping I'd come back home to see this! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! 😍 😍 😍😃🥳


I couldn’t believe it either! I didn’t even have a wish for their genders. I was ok with anything, I only wished for healthy babies and mom! 💕 
Thank you!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

And they all look different from each other too. Stunning! 😇


----------



## MadHouse

The gold one seemed wobblier than the other two. I gave her selenium/vit. E paste.


----------



## MadHouse

MadHouse said:


> The gold one seemed wobblier than the other two. I gave her selenium/vit. E paste.


I hope by tomorrow she will have grown into her long legs.


----------



## MellonFriend

Those long-legged ones do seem to take some time to unfold. 😙


----------



## 21goaties

They are adorable! I'm so glad it went well.


----------



## FizzyGoats

They are so beautiful! I still can’t get over her pushing two out at the same time. That’s amazing. I’m in love with all three. They are precious. Congratulations. 

I can’t wait to hear what you decide for names. Any ideas bouncing around on that yet? 

How are mama and doelings doing this morning?


----------



## MellonFriend

Yes, how are the little cuties this morning?


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Those long-legged ones do seem to take some time to unfold. 😙


Ok, that’s a relief to know!


21goaties said:


> They are adorable! I'm so glad it went well.


Thanks 🥰! Me too. 
There was a moment when I thought “Oh no, oh no, oh no!” (she probably thought that too), but once I started helping her, she quickly managed to get them out.


FizzyGoats said:


> They are so beautiful! I still can’t get over her pushing two out at the same time. That’s amazing. I’m in love with all three. They are precious. Congratulations.
> 
> I can’t wait to hear what you decide for names. Any ideas bouncing around on that yet?
> 
> How are mama and doelings doing this morning?


Thank you so much! 🤗 
I have got some ideas for names, but I have to see who they are first.

They are all alive and moving, jumping, sleeping, being precious! 🥰 


MellonFriend said:


> Yes, how are the little cuties this morning?


They are doing good, as far as I can tell.
The gold one is doing well with her long legs now.


----------



## MellonFriend

That's great to hear! I'm going to patiently wait until you can get some more pictures for us, hint, hint. 😉


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I got on here to see some adorable 24hr old kids...wheres the pictures? 😱 Im having withdrawels! Need pictures.....please!😂🤣🤷‍♀️


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner

Yay! Caramel is a rockstar! How wonderful she's a good mom too😍


----------



## Tanya

I knew she could deliver. Yay. Congratularions on the perty girls and their momma....


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> That's great to hear! I'm going to patiently wait until you can get some more pictures for us, hint, hint. 😉


Our data was low. Sorry!! 😛 Here they are!


Moers kiko boars said:


> I got on here to see some adorable 24hr old kids...wheres the pictures? 😱 Im having withdrawels! Need pictures.....please!😂🤣🤷‍♀️


Coming, coming!!! 😂


Mini Oberhasli Owner said:


> Yay! Caramel is a rockstar! How wonderful she's a good mom too😍


She is!!!! She is the perfect unicorn mama. 🥰


Tanya said:


> I knew she could deliver. Yay. Congratularions on the perty girls and their momma....


Thank you!! We are so happy!

Thanks all for your patience!
Right now we are resting.


----------



## MellonFriend

Thank you for the pictures! SOO adorable. 🥰

Hey, don't forget to add them to the kidding tally, if you haven't!


----------



## MadHouse

From earlier…
Swiss girl, 2.5 kg (5.5 lbs)









Buckskin girl 2.3 kg (5 lbs)



















Gold girl 1.9 kg (4.2 lbs)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwwww they are soooo cute! Caramel did a Great Job! I can tell you are enjoying them! Thankyou for the pictures. 
How is May?.How is her udder & ligaments? Has she been around the new kids?


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwwww they are soooo cute! Caramel did a Great Job! I can tell you are enjoying them! Thankyou for the pictures.
> How is May?.How is her udder & ligaments? Has she been around the new kids?


Thank you!
May has two weeks to go. Her udder is slowly growing. When Caramel was done kidding, may came over from her side of the fence (their stalls are side by side) and touched noses with Caramel. 💕 As if she was saying “Congratulations!”


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww they are adorable.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Its going to be fun watching all 5 kids play and grow up together!🥰


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! I think I’m gonna have to get me a Lamancha sometime! Maybe if I sell one of my others…


----------



## Rancho Draco

They're so cute! And little 💕💕💕


----------



## MadHouse

KY Goat Girl said:


> Aww! I think I’m gonna have to get me a Lamancha sometime! Maybe if I sell one of my others…


I read that quickly. I read “if I sell all my clothes” ! 😂 
Yes, they are super cute! 🥰 And so far I agree with what I have heard, that LaManchas are super super sweet!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I don’t think anyone would buy my clothes that smell like buck.  
Some day I’ll have a Lamancha.


----------



## FizzyGoats

The babies are just the sweetest looking little things. And I love how happy Caramel is to be a mama now. Are the other goats getting more curious about the babies? Or do they just look in and say hi on occasion?


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> The babies are just the sweetest looking little things. And I love how happy Caramel is to be a mama now. Are the other goats getting more curious about the babies? Or do they just look in and say hi on occasion?


Willow seems the most curious. She loves kids. 
Once the girls have full control over their looong legs, I will start integrating them back slowly. I am worried (of course) how the integration will go, but I am so excited about seeing them run and play on the playground.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I can’t wait to see them hopping around the boardwalks and platforms of goatopia.


----------



## Tanya

As said by Groots adopted daughter. Ooohh sooo squishy...


----------



## MadHouse

We have names now!
This is Abha (means Splendor in Sanskrit)
(Abha is peeing here, that’s why it looks funny, but her face was so cute on this picture 😂)









Buckskin girl is now called Elfi. I had a friend in high school named Elvira, who went by Elfi. Elfi is the snuggliest one so far, she comes to a lap when she sees one. She also has the elfy-est ears!








The black (swiss marked) girl is called Leela. Leela means play!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Awe they are looking amazing and so adorable!! I LOVE the names


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

They're so cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are the cutest.babies!


----------



## Feira426

How sweet! Love the names! ❤


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I love their names! And they look so sweet!


----------



## Tanya

Such squishy cute babies.


----------



## MellonFriend

Their names are terrific! I love all of them. 😍


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks everyone!
Some more pics.








Abha chewing on mom’s beard









Leela









Elfi contemplating if she should go for a drink









They are oily from “Citrobug”, a natural mosquito repellent. It is working somewhat.


----------



## Tanya

Look at those ears....


----------



## MellonFriend

Goodness, Abha is a tall little thing isn't she! 😙



Tanya said:


> Look at those ears....


What ears? 😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My goodness they all have such LONG legs! So.cute! Love the names too. They are adorable 💖💗💓💕💞


----------



## Boer Mama

Those are great names for the little ladies 💕😊🍀


----------



## ksalvagno

So cute!


----------



## Goatastic43

They’re adorable! Love the names too!


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks you guys! 💜 
I love those little ladies!! 💗 



MellonFriend said:


> Goodness, Abha is a tall little thing isn't she! 😙


She IS!



Moers kiko boars said:


> My goodness they all have such LONG legs! So.cute! Love the names too. They are adorable 💖💗💓💕💞


I know!! I didn’t expect that!
Thank you!


----------



## Tanya

Who is next?


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> Who is next?


May is next, with about 10 days to go until her due date, July 7.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well I hope May puts off haveing her twins by one day! That would be a perfect Bday gift for me! I would be so excited ! So...Im pulling for the 8th, twin doelings!💞💕


----------



## Tanya

And if shevwaited 6 days from 7th it would be a great present for me.. @Moers kiko boars


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey How Nice! We share the Month! So either day would be a GREAT Day!🥰


----------



## Tanya

I agree with @Moers kiko boars . It is a really good month. So yes. Any day would be good. 3 more doelings then?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

July is a great month in general! My birthday is in July and so are 5-6 other people in my family!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I can’t wait to see May’s babies and Caramel’s together. It’ll be so adorable. The size difference will be pretty funny too. Thank goodness you have a date for May and it won’t be such a big time span of wondering. Though I was impressed with your patience, you never seemed to get real stressed about not knowing and kept your head about waiting until Caramel told you it was time.


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> I can’t wait to see May’s babies and Caramel’s together. It’ll be so adorable. The size difference will be pretty funny too. Thank goodness you have a date for May and it won’t be such a big time span of wondering. Though I was impressed with your patience, you never seemed to get real stressed about not knowing and kept your head about waiting until Caramel told you it was time.


Yes, the first set will be so much bigger already, and those long legs will have grown longer! 😂 

May went on her due date last time. She could still pull the doe code and kid before or after.

Thanks! It does help that it was my third time, so I had some idea what to look for, but boy did she surprise me on that day, how fast she went! I didn’t see the pre labour stage for her. So that’s why I missed the first baby being born.


----------



## Boer Mama

KY Goat Girl said:


> July is a great month in general! My birthday is in July and so are 5-6 other people in my family!


You have to ask yourself what was being celebrated 9 months ago 🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boer Mama said:


> You have to ask yourself what was being celebrated 9 months ago


I don’t get what you mean? I’m adopted and my “adoption day” was 9 months ago. Lol But I’m pretty sure you don’t mean that.


----------



## Tanya

Boer Mama said:


> You have to ask yourself what was being celebrated 9 months ago 🤣


Guy Fawks if my mother was right.... i could be wrong....


----------



## MadHouse

Caramel and her kids are outside today (In their own pen for now)



























There is a little breeze, plus I have a fan going for them.









These two cuddle bugs love the box


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Awwe! They are so cute! They are so big, too! They must have been really packed into Caramel.


----------



## MadHouse

Abha is the most adventurous. She goes with mom, when Caramel goes for a nibble of grass.









The others seem to prefer the box.


----------



## MadHouse

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Awwe! They are so cute! They are so big, too! They must have been really packed into Caramel.


Thanks!
I know! I’m still amazed how they came out too!


----------



## MellonFriend

I love that little love box. That picture of Elfi tasting the box is adorable, well of course all the pictures are adorable. 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I love that you got all 3 different colors. Each color of Caramel. Are their eyes yellow or brown? Its hard to see. They are so cute!


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> I love that little love box. That picture of Elfi tasting the box is adorable, well of course all the pictures are adorable. 🥰


Thank you!
Elfi seems to be a “taster” 😂 




















Moers kiko boars said:


> I love that you got all 3 different colors. Each color of Caramel. Are their eyes yellow or brown? Its hard to see. They are so cute!


I love that too! Their eye colour is hard to make out. Depending on the light, they look brown or green or blue. I think they change as the kids get older?
And thanks! 💕


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, they are cute.


----------



## Boer Mama

The kids will be sad when they outgrow their cuddle box 😂


----------



## ksalvagno

They are so cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwwwwwww! Great job Caramel they’re gorgeous! I absolutely love their coloring!

sorry I didn’t respond sooner I was in SC. @Feira426 let me know and she posted a yay from me.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> @Moers kiko boars and @GoofyGoat
> You both won With guessing the date!
> Congratulations!


Yay 😉


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Awwwwwwww! Great job Caramel they’re gorgeous! I absolutely love their coloring!
> 
> sorry I didn’t respond sooner I was in SC. @Feira426 let me know and she posted a yay from me.





GoofyGoat said:


> Yay 😉


Thank you!!!!!! 💜 
Don’t worry, we heard your “yay“ from Feira, and we knew you had to go east.


----------



## Feira426

How are the little triplets doing today? I think Elfi is my favorite - she looks so much like her mama and it’s so cute the way she nibbles everything!


----------



## MadHouse

The girls are doing great! It’s their second day outside, and it is not as hot. They practiced their running, jumping and climbing skills! They had visitors, and loved the attention.
They are all gaining weight every day, and Elfi gained the most from yesterday to today, even though she is still lighter than the other two.
They are getting used to having a pinch of LOH dewormer pit in their mouths, and Caramel took a lick from the container to show them it’s good stuff 😋!


----------



## FizzyGoats

What a good mama, setting the proper example.


----------



## MadHouse

We have trouble.
Caramel won’t allow Leela to nurse now. I watched for quite a while. After trying several times and being pushed away or nipped at, Leela managed to get a quick drink, but got kicked off again.
Caramel doesn’t seem to mind her being in the stall, but every time Leela tries to nurse, she will either move away or push her away.
I got Caramel on the milk stand with food, and held her leg, so that Leela could nurse.

Now, I remember @MellonFriend , you had this situation with Prim’s boy last year. I guess I will have to do the same as you and hold mom several times a day, so Leela can drink. 
How many times a day did you hold her for him, and for how long did you let him drink?

I don’t want her to become a bottle baby, if she can live with her family, but I will watch real close, and if Caramel becomes dangerously aggressive, I will have to pull her.


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm sorry to hear this. That's a shame. 😔 Let me go see if I can find my thread where I was asking about that. I can't quite remember what I did at the beginning. 

Something I wish I had done, but never did with that situation was to see if the kid had sharp teeth. I heard that sometimes sharp toothed kids can be painful for the does to nurse. You can us a metal nail file to file any sharp edges if you find any.


----------



## K.B.

I had that situation with June and a couple times tying her up to feed Mae she got the hint! 
Cookie though didn't and I ended up with bottle babies! Good luck! I hope it works like June did!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MadHouse

@MellonFriend I found and read all your threads about it just now. So I found out you held her 4 times a day. You were unsure how long to hold her too.

I felt her teeth, and her teeth were not sharper than the other two girls’ teeth.


----------



## MadHouse

K.B. said:


> I had that situation with June and a couple times tying her up to feed Mae she got the hint!
> Cookie though didn't and I ended up with bottle babies! Good luck! I hope it works like June did!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


Thanks @K.B. ! I hope it is not permanent, and Caramel will snap back too.


----------



## K.B.

Me too! She may get it June was a FF though and she was scared I think! I haven't followed your whole thread sorry  so I don't know if she's a FF... Cookie was June's dam and she was a wonderful mom! Idk what happened this year! But she was awful to Faith and I decided to pull her! Del was too little to try and wasn't in good health right away to try so... 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MellonFriend

Yes four times seems to be what I did. I remember at first I would space it out so that he didn't have to go longer than eight hours over night. As he got older I reduced the number of feedings.

Not sure if this is a consideration for you, but I really took huge steps back with Prim by catching her four times a day to let her buckling drink. She has not forgiven me and when she had her kids this year, she remembered how it was and acts like I am trying to catch her any time I move towards her. Now Caramel being different, that might not be an issue for you, but if it was a doe whose trust I was worried about losing, I might consider bottle feeding in the future.

Another thing I want to mention is at first when Prim rejected her boy I did keep him separate just behind a fence because Prim showed him some signs of aggression. She got over it though and I was able to reunite him. So if you start seeing that, all hope is not lost. One positive throughout it all was that he never seemed to know that Prim didn't want him and continued to follow her around oblivious to her feelings.

Caramel could be completely different though, so hopefully this is just a phase that will pass before long. Good luck to you and Leela! 🤗


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Yes four times seems to be what I did. I remember at first I would space it out so that he didn't have to go longer than eight hours over night. As he got older I reduced the number of feedings.
> 
> Not sure if this is a consideration for you, but I really took huge steps back with Prim by catching her four times a day to let her buckling drink. She has not forgiven me and when she had her kids this year, she remembered how it was and acts like I am trying to catch her any time I move towards her. Now Caramel being different, that might not be an issue for you, but if it was a doe whose trust I was worried about losing, I might consider bottle feeding in the future.
> 
> Another thing I want to mention is at first when Prim rejected her boy I did keep him separate just behind a fence because Prim showed him some signs of aggression. She got over it though and I was able to reunite him. So if you start seeing that, all hope is not lost. One positive throughout it all was that he never seemed to know that Prim didn't want him and continued to follow her around oblivious to her feelings.
> 
> Caramel could be completely different though, so hopefully this is just a phase that will pass before long. Good luck to you and Leela! 🤗


Thank you so much!
I have a dog crate that I could put in their stall, if I think she needs a safe place away from Caramel. Maybe I can rig it that she can go in and out.
I could see Caramel becoming suspicious like Prim. I will have to see how it goes and make a decision.
I really hope she changes her mind and lets her nurse again.


----------



## MadHouse

K.B. said:


> Me too! She may get it June was a FF though and she was scared I think! I haven't followed your whole thread sorry  so I don't know if she's a FF... Cookie was June's dam and she was a wonderful mom! Idk what happened this year! But she was awful to Faith and I decided to pull her! Del was too little to try and wasn't in good health right away to try so...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


This is Caramel‘s second freshening, but the first time with me. Apparently last time she did it all by herself, and she had twins.
No, she is not scared. Just suddenly decided, that Leela shouldn’t nurse.


----------



## K.B.

Oh man that's no good! Sounds like cookie 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## FizzyGoats

Well dang, nothing ever goes as planned. You could try leaving Leela with them and holding Caramel a few times a day for nursing and try to supplement with a few bottles a day as well if you can get her to drink from one. I know that has its own challenges too.


----------



## MadHouse

I was a bit worried going to bed (ok, a lot!). I had a quick check this morning, and Mom and Leela were standing by the stall door together. Leela even played with Caramels beard, and all seemed well in terms of her being there.
I think before I do any more intervening I will observe today, and check their weights again. I am still hopeful that she does get to drink.


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> Well dang, nothing ever goes as planned. You could try leaving Leela with them and holding Caramel a few times a day for nursing and try to supplement with a few bottles a day as well if you can get her to drink from one. I know that has its own challenges too.


Isn’t that the truth! The rollercoaster of life!


----------



## Tanya

I am sure Leela is confused as well


----------



## MellonFriend

Another option you have would be to let Leela nurse on the milk stand while giving Caramel a reward for her time. I never did that because my milking room is far from the barn and it would have been a hassle to drag the two up there that many times, but it might be a way to remain in good standing with Caramel. 

Maybe doing a combination would be beneficial, say two bottles a day, two times holding Caramel. That might be a nice compromise. Hopefully all of this is unnecessary though and Caramel comes to her senses and sees that who wouldn't want such a cutie pie like Leela? 🥰


----------



## Boer Mama

One of my does last year had quads and mothered them all for the first week before deciding it was too many and decided to kick one off. She actually did it when she had triplets too, but I think she’d had some confusion at kidding time that made her think the buckling wasn’t hers that time around and rejected him right away. I bottled him but as he was older and out with the herd, I started holding mama (I’d stand on one side, bend over and hold a front leg with my elbow and knee kind of holding neck and then hold the hind leg on same side with my other hand) and call him over to nurse. She started seeing me coming and her 2 girls would run over to nurse 😂 so I had to race them for the milk. Lol
But I gave her an orange peel treat each time we were done and she doesn’t hate me now.
Good luck! 🍀


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I hope you can figure out something that will work for everyone! I'm so glad you noticed that Leela wasn't nursing.


----------



## MadHouse

Thank you all for your suggestions and sharing from your experiences. I am so lucky to have your support and advice!
I saw Leela nursing twice this morning. One time she got cut off, and the second time she stopped drinking herself. But… I also saw her getting pushed away a few times, or mom would step away. So, right now it looks like Caramel is doing the compromise.

I haven’t weighed them yet this morning, as I do it at the same time every day. 
If she is not gaining as much as the others, I think what I will do is, milk Caramel twice a day, and offer Leela the bottle. She has drank from it reluctantly before, so it might work.
If she refuses the bottle and is not gaining, then I will put her on when Caramel is on the stand.
It sure puts a damper on the happy baby goat feelings for me. And yes, @Tanya , I think Leela must be very confused.


----------



## Tanya

@MadHouse I really hope you can sort this one. Ivwonder if Caramel realised she has 3 and is trying to figure out why she only pushed two melons out but now there are three faces staring at her udder. Goats are weird....


----------



## MellonFriend

It sure is hard to watch this kind of thing happen. 😢 I had so many what-if scenarios running through my head and also combatting a sense of disappointment in Prim. With goats things like this are just going to happen sometimes. I'm sure you'll all figure out what works to make the best of the situation. 🤗


----------



## MadHouse

Weight wise, Abha and Leela still are tied for the lead. I have seen Leela nurse a number of times, and Caramel sniffs her rear when she does. Other times she sniffs her and pushes her out of the way. Maybe it is just a matter of Caramel making sure they all get enough. So far she is not rejecting her anyway.


Tanya said:


> @MadHouse I really hope you can sort this one. Ivwonder if Caramel realised she has 3 and is trying to figure out why she only pushed two melons out but now there are three faces staring at her udder. Goats are weird....


Interesting point! It is impossible to know what goes through their heads, but so far this situation seems to work for all.


MellonFriend said:


> It sure is hard to watch this kind of thing happen. 😢 I had so many what-if scenarios running through my head and also combatting a sense of disappointment in Prim. With goats things like this are just going to happen sometimes. I'm sure you'll all figure out what works to make the best of the situation. 🤗


I feel the same way. I want all my animals happy all the time.


----------



## Tanya

We always try read their minds like humans. But its human


----------



## MadHouse

I decided to start letting the herd get to know the kids and vice versa.
I penned the other 3 adults, and let the family in the big area. They explored and Caramel grazed.


















Then this ⬇ encouraged me to let Willow out with them.








It looks like her hackles are up, but it is BOSS pour on I put on the adults.









Willow was very sweet with the girls and with Caramel.









Then Coco came out too.









He ignored the kids, and then said hello later.









May was the least friendly. She is due in one week, and didn’t think the kids shpuld be in her space. That’s when the visit ended, and the little girls were happy to crawl into the snuggle box and pass out.


----------



## toth boer goats

A lot of great advice.
Some does are strange like that and Don’t want to raise multiples.
We just do what we go to do to take care of them. 

Getting baby on the bottle is wise in case.

Did you check for any sores on
her teats?


----------



## MadHouse

toth boer goats said:


> A lot of great advice.
> Some does are strange like that and Don’t want to raise multiples.
> We just do what we go to do to take care of them.
> 
> Getting baby on the bottle is wise in case.
> 
> Did you check for any sores on
> her teats?


I check her udder and teats twice a day. All seems well there.


----------



## MellonFriend

They look like they enjoyed the big kid playground. 😄 It's great to hear that most of the herd seems like they are going to be pretty good at accepting them. Is Abha not solid cream? It looks in those pictures like her front half is lighter than her back half.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My goodnes, look at those healthy goats. Miss May can be crabby, shes still preggo...😁🥰 Shes getting closer and ready to have some playmates for the triplets! Thats going to be fun to watch!


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> They look like they enjoyed the big kid playground. 😄 It's great to hear that most of the herd seems like they are going to be pretty good at accepting them. Is Abha not solid cream? It looks in those pictures like her front half is lighter than her back half.


Abha is not solid cream. I don’t know what it is called, she has darker cream for her back half and lighter in the front, as you well noticed. 😊


----------



## MadHouse

Here is a better picture of her.


----------



## 21goaties

I love the confidence of baby goats, and the curiosity


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@CountyLineAcres ..can you help please?


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> @CountyLineAcres ..can you help please?


It’s an interesting phenomenon that occurs with creams on occasion where the back half is darker than the front half. Still genetically gold!  I think it looks cool.


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> @CountyLineAcres ..can you help please?


Thanks for calling CountyLine Acres! 💜 


CountyLineAcres said:


> It’s an interesting phenomenon that occurs with creams on occasion where the back half is darker than the front half. Still genetically gold!  I think it looks cool.


Thanks so much! 😀 
I think it is lovely, too!

I only have blurry pictures of the sire, but he seems to have two tones of gold as well.


----------



## MadHouse

21goaties said:


> I love the confidence of baby goats, and the curiosity


So do I! 
And when they fall, they just try again. Over and over.


----------



## MadHouse

I don’t know if this will work. It is a video.





Vimeo







vimeo.com


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww🥰🥰💞💕💞💕 loved that fancy footwork! She was danceing. Mom was scratching in the back ground. Like she was enjoying her break!🤣😂


----------



## MellonFriend

That makes Abha is even prettier than I realized! 🥰 

That video is so cute I watched it twice. I love how babies pound their hooves on high places. Like claiming it for themselves. 😄


----------



## ksalvagno

Too adorable!


----------



## Boer Mama

She’s princess of the platform instead of king of the hill 😂
Such a little cutie!


----------



## BrookeCHope

Boer Mama said:


> She’s princess of the platform instead of king of the hill
> Such a little cutie!


That is such a sweet way to think about it!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww🥰🥰💞💕💞💕 loved that fancy footwork! She was danceing. Mom was scratching in the back ground. Like she was enjoying her break!🤣😂


I could watch them dance forever!
Yes, mom is itchy and hungry and seems to love a break. Usually it is when they are sleeping.


MellonFriend said:


> That makes Abha is even prettier than I realized! 🥰
> 
> That video is so cute I watched it twice. I love how babies pound their hooves on high places. Like claiming it for themselves. 😄


Thanks! She is a 🥰 cutie!
I think the kids like the sound of their hooves on wood, too.


Boer Mama said:


> She’s princess of the platform instead of king of the hill 😂
> Such a little cutie!


You’re right!
Thanks! 😊 


BrookeCHope said:


> That is such a sweet way to think about it!


I agree! Even though she was butting them off, just like the big goats do it! But in little ones it is so cute!


ksalvagno said:


> Too adorable!


Thanks! 😄


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwww! Healthy happy goatees! You’re doing great with them🥰


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Awwww! Healthy happy goatees! You’re doing great with them🥰


Thank you!!! 💕


----------



## MadHouse

This was from yesterday. More ka-lomping on wood.


https://vimeo.com/manage/videos/725710708


----------



## Tanya

What adorable tap dancers...


----------



## MadHouse

May is exactly one week away from her due date today. I caught her during a shower, hiding under here.









So, what do you all think she will have? A single? Twins? Boys or girls?


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm thinking twin boys. 😚 Two cute little short-legged boys. 😘


----------



## MadHouse

May is not allowed to visit with the Caramel family yet, as she was showing aggression to the kids.
Coco is mostly ok, but if they approach him, I think he is a bit spooked.









I saw him swing his head at them a couple of times. I sprayed him with the water gun when he did that. Hopefully he will catch on and learn that they are playful and not a threat.

May and Coco stayed together while Caramel and the girls hung out with Willow.









The rooster was a fascinator.









During the shower we had a peaceful rest in the shed.


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> I'm thinking twin boys. 😚 Two cute little short-legged boys. 😘


That sounds perfect to me! 😊


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I'm guessing twins, too. Buck/doe twins. 
I love all your pictures! The babies look so happy.


----------



## MellonFriend

Haha! In that picture of the babies on the straw bale I thought for a second that Leela's head belonged to Elfi's body. 😄 I feel very spoiled getting all these pictures. 😋


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im going with doeling twins!💕💞🤞


----------



## GoofyGoat

Im going with trips …two bucklings and a little doeling on Saturday the 9th.


----------



## MadHouse

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I'm guessing twins, too. Buck/doe twins.
> I love all your pictures! The babies look so happy.


I think it’s twins as well.
Thank you! 😊 


MellonFriend said:


> Haha! In that picture of the babies on the straw bale I thought for a second that Leela's head belonged to Elfi's body. 😄 I feel very spoiled getting all these pictures. 😋


I had to look twice too! Haha!
It is my pleasure. In fact, I can’t help myself, I am so in love with them. 💕 


Moers kiko boars said:


> Im going with doeling twins!💕💞🤞


Marked it down! 😉 💜 


GoofyGoat said:


> Im going with trips …two bucklings and a little doeling on Saturday the 9th.


Triplets!?!?! I’m not sure I could handle 3 more!!! 😂 😜


----------



## Goatastic43

I’m going to have to be the odd on out here, since I think she’s going to have a single buckling. I hope very much I’m wrong though! Love the pictures and video of the little ones! ❤


----------



## Boer Mama

I think May will have twins- one each! 💕
Her short little legs are perfect height for her to hide under there 😂


----------



## MadHouse

Goatastic43 said:


> I’m going to have to be the odd on out here, since I think she’s going to have a single buckling. I hope very much I’m wrong though! Love the pictures and video of the little ones! ❤


You know, that is my guess too. But I’m only guessing that because that’s what she had the first time, and I don’t have a good imagination! 😂 
Thank you! 😄


Boer Mama said:


> I think May will have twins- one each! 💕
> Her short little legs are perfect height for her to hide under there 😂


Yes! The others have to lie down under there! Haha


----------



## MadHouse

Today was a big day for the Caramel family. After two days of mom and kids hanging out with Willow, who is very nice to the kids, I let the other goats back out with them. We let them all go out into the yard to graze together, and the girls raced around. We have lots of visitors lately, to see the baby goats, so we used them as extra eyes (and laps).
Then all the goats went in to the playground area together. May and Coco proved they could be nice, so after a while I felt comfortable leaving them together. Yay!


















Mom had to check on Leela. “Get over here!”


----------



## MadHouse

The issue of Leela often being denied milk continues.
I have had some trouble with my sling and scale. It shows three different values if I weigh the same baby three times. I had to play with it and adjust.
Still not sure if Leela gets enough, but she won’t latch on to the bottle. Today was the first time I actually saw her sucking hard at it and drinking, but quit after a few seconds and tried mom again.
My plan is to try one more day of bottle (I have two different styles that I try). If I don’t see weight gain tomorrow, I think I will start to let her drink on the milk stand twice a day.
Is it normal that mom will hold on to her milk? I see her full, and yet she won’t let the kids drink until she decides. Today though, she seemed to wait for Elfi to have a good drink.








After that, I finally saw Leela nursing too..
I think Caramel is trying to make sure the smallest (Elfi) gets enough. Not sure if she would notice if Leela was not getting enough now.


----------



## MellonFriend

It's normal at least for my does to not want to let her kids drink all the time. My does, however, do not show favoritism towards who is drinking or not. I have heard of does being able to tell which kids are and aren't getting enough, but I'm not sure how that applies to your situation. Since you are having trouble with your scale have you been trying to notice how full each kid's belly feels? That can be a good judge of feeding amounts too.

It's great that they are all integrated with the herd! Always a great day when that's possible. One big happy (most of the time 😅 ) family. 😄


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness! Those girls are getting bigger! Thats great that everyone is getting along. How is May? She getting closer? Hows her udder?
With Cali gal & her triplets, it was frustrating. Chickasaw had a single huge buckling, so she allowed Copper,one of Calis to latch on. Since that day, each doe feeds twins!😁 Im so prould of Chickasaw, I cant express all of it ,besides Copper looks like she belongs to Chickasaw..lol
But Punkie I did have to bottle feed 3 bottles a day. It takes alot of work, but it can be done. Just do as you are and keep your eyes on her. You are doing great.


----------



## Tanya

I say 4 2 doelings and 2 bucklings.... just to be creative.


----------



## MadHouse

@MellonFriend I was not trusting my judgement anymore to tell by the belly feel. Thanks so much for your input.
But we have evidence now that Leela was not fed enough by mom. Her weight was down and she actually took to the bottle. So, now we have a bottle baby who lives with her family. 💕 
Thanks @Moers kiko boars . That was awesome how it worked out for Cali and Chickasaw. I bet it was very helpful that the two moms were friends and bonded. Even if May has a single, I doubt she would allow one of Caramel’s kids to nurse 😆, but I could be wrong!!


----------



## MellonFriend

MadHouse said:


> @MellonFriend I was not trusting my judgement anymore to tell by the belly feel. Thanks so much for your input.
> But we have evidence now that Leela was not fed enough by mom. Her weight was down and she actually took to the bottle. So, now we have a bottle baby who lives with her family. 💕


It's great to hear that she is taking the bottle!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh my goodness! Those girls are getting bigger! Thats great that everyone is getting along. How is May? She getting closer? Hows her udder?
> With Cali gal & her triplets, it was frustrating. Chickasaw had a single huge buckling, so she allowed Copper,one of Calis to latch on. Since that day, each doe feeds twins!😁 Im so prould of Chickasaw, I cant express all of it ,besides Copper looks like she belongs to Chickasaw..lol
> But Punkie I did have to bottle feed 3 bottles a day. It takes alot of work, but it can be done. Just do as you are and keep your eyes on her. You are doing great.


I can’t thank you enough for all your support, all of you!


----------



## MadHouse

@Moers kiko boars , May had some brown discharge yesterday. She is moving more awkwardly. Her udder is getting fuller. Tonight she is moving into her kidding stall, so I can monitor her better and she gets used to being by herself. AI can’t feel her ligaments due to her extra “flesh”, so I go by discharge, udder and behaviour.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh wow. Sounds like she’s almost there. I can’t wait to see more MadHouse babies!


----------



## Marliah

I have a Nigerian and her kid who's half Nigerian half lamancha (I did NOT breed her, bought them as mother daughter) surprisingly she survived birthing her huge daughter. Her daughter at 4 months was as big as her. She's 5 months now and larger than momma. If she did it as a full Nigerian I think your girlie will do just fine. I LOVE that combination, such lovely goats.


----------



## MadHouse

Marliah said:


> I have a Nigerian and her kid who's half Nigerian half lamancha (I did NOT breed her, bought them as mother daughter) surprisingly she survived birthing her huge daughter. Her daughter at 4 months was as big as her. She's 5 months now and larger than momma. If she did it as a full Nigerian I think your girlie will do just fine. I LOVE that combination, such lovely goats.


Wow, you doe must be built wide too! Do you have pictures of the two together?
I don’t know if you read past the first page, but Caramel had triplets last week, and two kids had their heads hanging out at the same time! My heart nearly stopped, but with a bit of help, she pushed them both out and they were all alive.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How is May? Any more.discharge? Pushing?


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> How is May? Any more.discharge? Pushing?


No, no signs yet. She had that old blood kind of discharge, that they get when they clean things out, as I remember reading from you before. Tell me if I’m wrong, but that’s what I thought you said. 
AND, tonight I sat with her in her kidding stall, and she was snuggly and let me feel her belly. There was movement there, and someone was kicking!
Her due date is Thursday. Last time she went exactly on her due date.


----------



## Boer Mama

So exciting 🍀🥰🍀


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes, thats what I think mine are doing. That canal has to be clean and ready. May sounds like such a snuggle bunny. Im excited for her & you to see those wee ones! 🥰 I bet Caramel girls are ready for playmates. They have sooo many dance moves ro show them💃


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes, thats what I think mine are doing. That canal has to be clean and ready. May sounds like such a snuggle bunny. Im excited for her & you to see those wee ones! 🥰 I bet Caramel girls are ready for playmates. They have sooo many dance moves ro show them💃


Ok, thanks! ❤

May is quite content in her own suite right now. She has got her own feed and nobody chases her off 😊. 
It is raining, and the goats are lazing about indoors. I think May’s teats will fill up when she gets close. So far her tic tac teats are still tic tacs. 😆

The little girls are starting to have their turns on the milk stand. Leela gets her bottle there, and I weigh them there. I offer them food there too, but so far they just knock it over with their crazy jumping around. They love the barn hallway for running, dancing and jumping! 
Leela has regained weight and is at 9.2 pounds, and the other two have passed the 10 pound mark today. Leela seems content and loooves the sight of the bottle. Yesterday she bumped that bottle out of my hand and it flew in a arch a whole foot away. 😂


----------



## Tanya

Ah may. Come on we want babies


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m so glad Leela took to the bottle so well! I know you worked with her to get her there. Great job! And look at you, already training them to the stand (even if they do think it’s another fun dance platform for now). 

I can’t wait until May’s tic-tacs turn into tootsie rolls.  I bet her babies are going to be so stinking cute! I’m so excited for you.


----------



## Feira426

Aw, MadHouse, those babies are just so cute! And you have such a cool playground for your goaties!!! Wow.


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m so glad Leela took to the bottle so well! I know you worked with her to get her there. Great job! And look at you, already training them to the stand (even if they do think it’s another fun dance platform for now).
> 
> I can’t wait until May’s tic-tacs turn into tootsie rolls.  I bet her babies are going to be so stinking cute! I’m so excited for you.


Me too!
Thank you!! 😊
Is it ever!








Tootsie rolls! 😂 



Feira426 said:


> Aw, MadHouse, those babies are just so cute! And you have such a cool playground for your goaties!!! Wow.


☺ Thanks!!


----------



## MadHouse

Leela’s happiness is my happiness!









It rained all day, so we had some indoor play time. Most of the pictures were blurry, they just moved too fast.


----------



## MadHouse

Now, here is May on Day 142.








Her udder got bigger!


----------



## MadHouse

Baby goats have their own hay feeder, but it is not really theirs. Mom eats the hay out of very small holes.
She also drinks their water. 😂 









Leela eating from the adult feeder.









Auntie Willow is using her indoor toilet. Obviously not for everything.


----------



## MellonFriend

Your milking stand is so cool. I love how all your grooming tools are hung up there on the wall too. Do you stand when milking or do you have a seat? 

All those pictures are just so adorable. I love Willow's face, she looks so spunky. 😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You 2 have such a well thought out area! All of it is useful! Loved the pictures of you guys with the babies! They dont have you guys wrapped around their tails???? Hmmmmm???💕💞🥰🤣😂 May looks great and like shes filling up! Wont be too long now!😮


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Your milking stand is so cool. I love how all your grooming tools are hung up there on the wall too. Do you stand when milking or do you have a seat?
> 
> All those pictures are just so adorable. I love Willow's face, she looks so spunky. 😂


Aw, thanks! It was an old sewing machine table that we put a top on.
I stand for Caramel, but will have to get my chair for May. I had to teach myself to milk May in a position that wouldn’t hurt my hand, elbow, and shoulder (because of her tiny teats). @Moers kiko boars had great tips for me when I was in pain last year.

Thanks! Willow is my goofball. 💜 😛 



Moers kiko boars said:


> You 2 havw such a well thought out area! All of it is useful! Loved the pictures of you guys with the babies! They dont have you guys wrapped around their tails???? Hmmmmm???💕💞🥰🤣😂 May looks great and like shes filling up! Wont be too long now!😮


Thanks for the compliment!
Yes, they do have us spoiling them! Isn’t that what adorable little girls are supposed to do? 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## GoofyGoat

Finally you’re near the end,I thought it would never get here. I keep checking in but don’t always jump online. Things have been nuts around here, sorry. I can’t wait to see the trips😉 
Ok May, textbook easy and during the morning so mom can post pictures of your cuties all day!
Lets see those babies!


----------



## MadHouse

May’s udder is fuller tonight. She had more “clean out discharge” too.
I am guessing she goes on her due date, Thursday the 7th, the good girl that she is.


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Finally you’re near the end,I thought it would never get here. I keep checking in but don’t always jump online. Things have been nuts around here, sorry. I can’t wait to see the trips😉
> Ok May, textbook easy and during the morning so mom can post pictures of your cuties all day!
> Lets see those babies!


Sorry to hear things are nuts at your place. I hope you get some peaceful moments.
I am predicting May will kid Thursday evening, early enough so I don’t lose much sleep with time to show you guys what she had hidden.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Sorry to hear things are nuts at your place. I hope you get some peaceful moments.
> I am predicting May will kid Thursday evening, early enough so I don’t lose much sleep with time to show you guys what she had hidden.


Between my mom passing and dealing with her estate and the 105* weather I haven’t had a spare minute to breathe. I hope you’re right she goes Thursday but my guess is still Saturday😉


----------



## MadHouse

Aw man, that is hot! 105*F!?
Any day of this week would work for May. No big heat in the forecast.









May is patiently waiting, being pretty quiet in her kidding stall (overnight only). She goes back in there willingly after her pm milk stand time.
Here she is this morning. Caramel’s girls were bugging her, while she wanted to rest.









She was pawing the board to lie down, and those cheeky monkeys kept coming up!


----------



## MadHouse

Monkey Leela 😂 (if her tail was long, she would really look like a monkey)









What the heck is going on with mom’s udder!? 🤣 Abha is having a drink from the other side.


----------



## toth boer goats

🥴😬😂


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Between my mom passing and dealing with her estate and the 105* weather I haven’t had a spare minute to breathe.


♥ Sending hugs and cool air to breathe. I hope the estate stuff goes smoothly.


----------



## MadHouse

May demands respect from the monkeys.





Vimeo







vimeo.com


----------



## Boer Mama

Carmels kids have longer legs than May 😅
It’ll be fun to see her kids compared to the triplets… see if she has a wiener dog kid in there or not 😂
I’m sure they’ll be beautiful either way! 😍


----------



## NigerianNewbie

MadHouse said:


> May demands respect from the monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vimeo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vimeo.com


Some tail action going on there. Well, "the eye" sent a message also. Watched the video more than once, trying to read the goat talk between them. It's a subtle language sometimes.


----------



## MadHouse

NigerianNewbie said:


> Some tail action going on there. Well, "the eye" sent a message also. Watched the video more than once, trying to read the goat talk between them. It's a subtle language sometimes.


Right?! I find it very very interesting!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love those pictures! They are such characters, each with their own distinct personality.


----------



## MadHouse

Boer Mama said:


> Carmels kids have longer legs than May 😅
> It’ll be fun to see her kids compared to the triplets… see if she has a wiener dog kid in there or not 😂
> I’m sure they’ll be beautiful either way! 😍


Haha, that is so funny! I will have to check of that is true!
I think May’s legs look shorter though because of her girth. 😆 
Her kids will look like dwarfs compared to the tall elves. 😉 



FizzyGoats said:


> I love those pictures! They are such characters, each with their own distinct personality.


Thanks 😊 Aren’t they? 💜


----------



## MadHouse

@Boer Mama 
It doesn’t help when everyone else comes from tall genes (or jeans?) and you’re the only dwarf.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Mays is short & Zexy! All the other girls are Long legged and Zexy! Woo woo!🤣😂🥰


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Hopefully not too much longer to wait! 
May reminds me of my wether, Huckleberry. I have no idea what all breeds he is, but he's got shorter legs, too, and I think he is so cute.


----------



## Boer Mama

Tomorrows the day (hopefully) you’ll have some dwarves (and perhaps a hobbit )to introduce to your elves 🧝‍♀️ 🤣🍀❤


----------



## FizzyGoats

Well, is she going to be a prompt little goat and have her babies for you today?


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## MellonFriend

Any July May-babies yet?


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> Well, is she going to be a prompt little goat and have her babies for you today?


No for sure signs as of yet. I will be close and watch if her behaviours change. Her tictacs are still not bigger! 😆 


toth boer goats said:


> 🤗


❤


MellonFriend said:


> Any July May-babies yet?


Not yet!


----------



## MellonFriend

Darn it! 🙃


----------



## Tanya

Come on May. Its meant to be Christmas in July


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww shes waiting for the 8th💗💕💓💖🤔 but May....that means another 24 hrs😱😖 Im so excited to see my twins💖💓🤷‍♀️💗 
Keep us posted...🥤🍿im a nervous wreck already...soon its gonna be🍹🍷🍾🍻🥂🥃🍺🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## GoofyGoat

Nope trips on the 9th…..still stalking😉


----------



## MadHouse

I am changing my prediction (like the weather channel).
I am starting to think GoofyGoat is right. But twins, not triplets!!


----------



## MadHouse

This is as of right now. Do you think she has dropped at all?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Shes a Low Rider!🤣😂🥰....
And do I see some hips????


----------



## Boer Mama

She’s kind of round so I have a hard time seeing if she’s hollowed 😅
I’ll take your word for it!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Shes a Low Rider!🤣😂🥰....
> And do I see some hips????


Hips? Where? 😛 


Boer Mama said:


> She’s kind of round so I have a hard time seeing if she’s hollowed 😅
> I’ll take your word for it!


I am not sure if they dropped, but somehow it doesn’t look like it yet.


----------



## MellonFriend

That's a real tough call. 🤔 I'm saying they haven't, but I could be wrong!


----------



## Boer Mama

It’s all @GoofyGoat fault… now we gotta wait a cpl more days 😂


----------



## GoofyGoat

I’ve been saying the 9th for weeks now, don’t blame me 😉😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## MadHouse

Still no signs. She waddled up to the milk room and jumped up to get her alfalfa and raspberry leaves this morning, no prob. I watch her from behind as she hurries to the milk stand, so cute! 🥰 

It is going to be a hot day today, not like you all experience, just 82*F, but hot for us. If she waits for the weekend, it is supposed to be cooler.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

C'mon Miss May...share those Wee ones with us, today!😂🤣🥰😁


----------



## MadHouse

We shall see!! Her kidding stall is all clean again. The kit is by the door. We are all set.


----------



## Tanya

Miss May we are really not waiting anymore. Take your time.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Boer Mama

Moers kiko boars said:


> C'mon Miss May...share those Wee ones with us, today!😂🤣🥰😁


Wee ones… now she’s got leprechauns hiding in there 😉 💕🍀😂


----------



## MadHouse

May didn’t want to jump on the milk stand tonight. In fact she didn’t want to come to the milk room. She stood in the door of her stall and nickered. I showed her the tiny bit of grain, she waddled to the milk stand, put her front hooves on the bottom step and nickered again. We took it to her room, and she snorfeled it down. No other signs, other than that behaviour. 
I am doing night checks tonight.


----------



## Boer Mama

She’ll wait till 12:05am so she how’s on the 9th like has been predicted 😂❤🍀🙏


----------



## Boer Mama

Or maybe you’ll be lucky and she can go a bit later (8am?) so we all can get pictures right away and you won’t be exhausted! 🙏🍀🙏😅


----------



## MadHouse

Now she has a tad of creamy discharge, is nesting and up and down. That was what she did last time on the day of kidding. Fingers crossed she won’t keep me up all night 😅.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yay!!! Fingers crossed for a quick and textbook labor!


----------



## Boer Mama

Go May 🍀🙏💕


----------



## MadHouse

Rancho Draco said:


> Yay!!! Fingers crossed for a quick and textbook labor!





Boer Mama said:


> Go May 🍀🙏💕


Thank you!! 😊


----------



## Goatastic43

So exciting! Hoping for an easy kidding!


----------



## MadHouse

Goatastic43 said:


> So exciting! Hoping for an easy kidding!


Thanks!


----------



## MellonFriend

I sure hope this is it! Nighttime kidding is no fun, but at least the waiting might be over! I hope it all goes smoothly for you and her!


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> I sure hope this is it! Nighttime kidding is no fun, but at least the waiting might be over! I hope it all goes smoothly for you and her!


Thanks. 😊 
We are comfy and patiently waiting. At least it is not cold!! And not too hot either.


----------



## Tanya

Well May. You coulda waited till the 13th you know. 
Praying for a text book delivery


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok May, Todays the day! Let’s see those cute kidlet’s you’re hiding. Its time they meet their fans and you receive all the attention.
c’mon girl….textbook easy and no drama please!🐐🐐🐐😁


----------



## FizzyGoats

Any May babies yet?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Morning FizzyGoats, yep, doing a kidding stalk myself.


----------



## MadHouse

May had a 5 pound buckling. I stayed with her all night. She kept trying to push a little and would stop. I reached in and couldn’t feel any baby part, just soft stuff. I phoned the vet, no answer. I gave her a calcium drench. At *5 am she pushed out liquid, then baby came 5:10.*


----------



## MadHouse

But I had to pull him out. Either his head was backwards, or his head was stuck. I felt the teeth but couldn’t tell what was which way. We got him out and he lives!
He is a bit slow to start. I gave him b complex and nutri drench, and he is suckling.
Question, Because I reached in with and without gloves, do I do a vinegar/ warm water flush?
@GoofyGoat ?


----------



## FizzyGoats

I can’t believe little May had a 5 lb baby. Congratulations! Good work helping get him out. May is lucky to have you. Now hopefully sometime soon, you’ll be able to get a good, long nap in after spending the night in the barn.


----------



## MadHouse

Would this work to do the flush?


----------



## MadHouse




----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations! Sorry, I've never done a flush so I don't know. I do believe that it doesn't hurt to do it even if they don't need it though. I would just watch her temperature to make sure she doesn't have an infection.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow May! A buckling too cute! Yes, that syringe would work for a warm flush. Do you have a uterine bolus? If not then use white vinegar and water, unless you have some la200 you can add or penn g. A couple ml’s would work.
Make sure the water is at about 100*F and I’d use a 60/40 water-vinegar ratio to start. Just remove the plunger and pour through. It’ll work well though you’ll need two people to make sure the feeding tube stays in as the other pours use about a quart of water


----------



## GoofyGoat

She has passed the placenta already right? Don’t flush until after it’s out.


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> She has passed the placenta already right? Don’t flush until after it’s out.


Yes, she passed it and ate it.
We will do the flush and give her Meloxicam sq.
Thank you soooo much for the instructions on how to do the flush.


----------



## GoofyGoat

No worries😉 
I’m happy everything turned out ok and everyone’s doing well. 😁


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oh my! What a cute kid! I'm glad you were there to help May out. I hope she bounces back quickly!


----------



## MellonFriend

Five pounds!? 🤯 My goodness! I'm glad you got him out okay! How is May doing? And how are you and the baby too?


----------



## MadHouse

Rancho Draco said:


> Congratulations! Sorry, I've never done a flush so I don't know. I do believe that it doesn't hurt to do it even if they don't need it though. I would just watch her temperature to make sure she doesn't have an infection.


Thank you!! I will!


GoofyGoat said:


> No worries😉
> I’m happy everything turned out ok and everyone’s doing well. 😁


I do tend to worry. The little guy is sleeping, which he should, after that ordeal. But then I worry that he isn’t moving! 
Thanks again!! ❤ 


Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Oh my! What a cute kid! I'm glad you were there to help May out. I hope she bounces back quickly!


Thanks so much! Me too! ♥ 


MellonFriend said:


> Five pounds!? 🤯 My goodness! I'm glad you got him out okay! How is May doing? And how are you and the baby too?


I am so glad too!
May is sore, I think, but got meds and is going to sleep now too,
I am still on adrenaline. Baby was standing hunched and not doing much. He is in the “snuggle box” with a heating pad, next to mom. ♥ 


FizzyGoats said:


> I can’t believe little May had a 5 lb baby. Congratulations! Good work helping get him out. May is lucky to have you. Now hopefully sometime soon, you’ll be able to get a good, long nap in after spending the night in the barn.


He seemed as big as Abha when he came out!!
Thanks you! 💜 
Yeah, right 😂!


----------



## MadHouse

Now a couple more pictures.








You can’t see it, but he has waddles! 🥰


----------



## MadHouse

The vet phoned this morning. Don’t know why he didn’t phone right away, I didn’t ask.
He was glad things turned out ok.


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww!  How adorable! Glad they are both well!! Congratulations May and Madhouse!


----------



## MadHouse

Goatastic43 said:


> Aww!  How adorable! Glad they are both well!! Congratulations May and Madhouse!


Thanks so much!! 💕 
And I decided to call him Clifford.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well Clifford is ADORABLE...5 lbs is really big for May. Im so glad all the babies are here.


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well Clifford is ADORABLE...5 lbs is really big for May. Im so glad all the babies are here.


Thank you!!! 💜 
He made her look like she was carrying twins or triplets!
I am so glad too.
Two difficult births, who would have thought.


----------



## Boer Mama

I guess she didn’t like the jokes about little dwarves and hobbits - had to prove us wrong with a big kid! 😅
So glad that your births turned out well even if a bit stressful. Happy endings are great! And Clifford is so cute so worth the stress 💕


----------



## Tanya

Yay for may


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I cant wait to see really cute pics of the triplets meeting Clifford!🥰💞💖💕


----------



## toth boer goats

YAY and Aww.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, he’s so cute. I really like his name too. Welcome to the world, Clifford.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

What a cute baby! Congrats!


----------



## MadHouse

Boer Mama said:


> I guess she didn’t like the jokes about little dwarves and hobbits - had to prove us wrong with a big kid! 😅
> So glad that your births turned out well even if a bit stressful. Happy endings are great! And Clifford is so cute so worth the stress 💕


That is funny. 😛 He is big! For a dwarf!
Yes, and don’t forget the learning! I had never assisted with a birth, and this year twice!


Tanya said:


> Yay for may


😁


Moers kiko boars said:


> I cant wait to see really cute pics of the triplets meeting Clifford!🥰💞💖💕


I said almost the same thing when we saw the girls racing each other today! 


FizzyGoats said:


> Aw, he’s so cute. I really like his name too. Welcome to the world, Clifford.


Thanks! 😃 💜 


KY Goat Girl said:


> What a cute baby! Congrats!


Thank you! 😊 🤗 


toth boer goats said:


> YAY and Aww.


🤗


----------



## The Goat

Aww!!!congrats


----------



## MadHouse

The Goat said:


> Aww!!!congrats


Thank you!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Awe!! He is absolutely adorable! you did a great job helping out  
glad everything turned out okay and Clifford is doing well!!


----------



## MellonFriend

I absolutely love his name! And yay waddles! 😍 He sure such looks like such a sweet little thing. 🥰


----------



## MadHouse

Iluvlilly! said:


> Awe!! He is absolutely adorable! you did a great job helping out
> glad everything turned out okay and Clifford is doing well!!


Thank you soo much!!! 🤗 
In a few more days I might stop fretting so much over him. He still seems so fragile.


MellonFriend said:


> I absolutely love his name! And yay waddles! 😍 He sure such looks like such a sweet little thing. 🥰


Aww, thanks!
May fulfilled my wish with this little (big) dude!


----------



## MadHouse

May and her Mini-Me








He got her gold coat, her waddles, blue eyes, black nose and white poll spot. Just darker boots.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

OMGoodness!!! Congratulations, May and @MadHouse!! Clifford sure is May's little mini-me and super cute one at that! 😍


----------



## The Goat

Oh my!!!!! He’s to cute!!! I don’t have goats yet I just have tons of research and my family says that I will out grow goats but being on here keeps my goat spirit Especially when I see the most cute things like that little boy


----------



## MadHouse

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> OMGoodness!!! Congratulations, May and @MadHouse!! Clifford sure is May's little mini-me and super cute one at that! 😍


Aww, thanks Dandy! 💜 


The Goat said:


> Oh my!!!!! He’s to cute!!! I don’t have goats yet I just have tons of research and my family says that I will out grow goats but being on here keeps my goat spirit Especially when I see the most cute things like that little boy


Thanks so much @The Goat ! I hope you get your goats one day, and you will share their adorable pictures with us !


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## The Goat

Thank you and yes I will share lots of pics with y’all my fam might be renting soon in hopes that we get land all keep y’all posted


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Oh my goodness, Clifford looks so much like May it's like doing a double take. Congratulations, he is a stunning big little buckling. Great job on the assist in helping to ease this young man into the world. Sincerely thankful all went well.


----------



## MadHouse

ksalvagno said:


> Very cute!


😊 



NigerianNewbie said:


> Oh my goodness, Clifford looks so much like May it's like doing a double take. Congratulations, he is a stunning big little buckling. Great job on the assist in helping to ease this young man into the world. Sincerely thankful all went well.


Thanks so much!
I am so thankful too!


----------



## Kaitlyn

I’m a tad late, but congratulations!!! That is SO exciting! They’re all beautiful


----------



## Tanya

Now Clifford is going to be an absolute heart throb.


----------



## MadHouse

Kaitlyn said:


> I’m a tad late, but congratulations!!! That is SO exciting! They’re all beautiful


Thank you so much!!


Tanya said:


> Now Clifford is going to be an absolute heart throb.


💓😻💘😘😁


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwwwwwwww! He’s so cute! My gosh, what a handsome little guy and May looking like the proud momma…love it!🥰🥰🥰🤗🥰


----------



## Feira426

Awwww! He looks SO much like her - that's amazing! How cute. 

Man, he sure is huge! Clifford is a perfect name. Just curious, what's the typical birth weight range for kids from a doe May's size? Is it more like 3-4 lbs?

I'm sure sorry your vet wasn't available when you ran into trouble. That must have been awfully stressful, especially since you've not had to assist before. Seems like you did all the right things though, and everything worked out! I'm so glad you got him out okay.


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Awwwwwwwww! He’s so cute! My gosh, what a handsome little guy and May looking like the proud momma…love it!🥰🥰🥰🤗🥰


Thanks! ☺ 


Feira426 said:


> Awwww! He looks SO much like her - that's amazing! How cute.
> 
> Man, he sure is huge! Clifford is a perfect name. Just curious, what's the typical birth weight range for kids from a doe May's size? Is it more like 3-4 lbs?
> 
> I'm sure sorry your vet wasn't available when you ran into trouble. That must have been awfully stressful, especially since you've not had to assist before. Seems like you did all the right things though, and everything worked out! I'm so glad you got him out okay.


Thank you! 😊 
Maybe @GoofyGoat or @Dandy Hill Farm can give us a good idea of ND birth weight ranges.

Yes, it was awfully stressful, but I am sure he was helping where he was needed more at the time, and I was able to save our mom and baby. I am so glad !!


----------



## The Goat

Oh I can not stop looking at his cute little face


----------



## GoofyGoat

My average is around 3lbs (+/-) lowest being 1.25lbs (Harry) then Nick my big boy was 6.7lbs. They were both extremes though.


----------



## toth boer goats

So adorable 😊


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

My kids' birthweights have so far ranged from 4.01lbs (twin buckling) to 1.79lbs (quad buckling) with the average of my kids' weights being 2.85lbs. Clifford would be a little guy compared to GG's 6.7lb Nick. 🤯😂


----------



## Jubillee

He is so stinking cute!! Congrats to you and May!


----------



## Boer Mama

What a cute little guy… I think he’s gonna have longer legs than May. He already has to hunch down a bit to nurse 🥰
Can’t wait for him to be jumping around and ready to play with the long legged girls 😁


----------



## MadHouse

The Goat said:


> Oh I can not stop looking at his cute little face


Me neither! 🥰


toth boer goats said:


> So adorable 😊


Thank you! 😊


Jubillee said:


> He is so stinking cute!! Congrats to you and May!


Thanks! ☺ 


Boer Mama said:


> What a cute little guy… I think he’s gonna have longer legs than May. He already has to hunch down a bit to nurse 🥰
> Can’t wait for him to be jumping around and ready to play with the long legged girls 😁


Well @Boer Mama , he doesn’t have the girth of his mother… 
(I am hoping May will lose some of her girth as she fills my milk bucket soon!)
I can’t wait for him playing with the girls either! Right now he is still moving hesitantly, working on finding his legs. He did a little tap dance yesterday trying to get his meconium out 😂… So cute!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> My average is around 3lbs (+/-) lowest being 1.25lbs (Harry) then Nick my big boy was 6.7lbs. They were both extremes though.





Dandy Hill Farm said:


> My kids' birthweights have so far ranged from 4.01lbs (twin buckling) to 1.79lbs (quad buckling) with the average of my kids' weights being 2.85lbs. Clifford would be a little guy compared to GG's 6.7lb Nick. 🤯😂


Thanks so much for that info, ladies! 
I would be interested to hear if the weights eventually even out, or if the smaller ones always stayed small and the bigger ones always were bigger.


----------



## The Goat

Will you be selling him or keeping him?


----------



## MadHouse

The Goat said:


> Will you be selling him or keeping him?


He will be banded and hopefully find a great pet home.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Thanks so much for that info, ladies!
> I would be interested to hear if the weights eventually even out, or if the smaller ones always stayed small and the bigger ones always were bigger.


We lost Harry, he wasn’t well when he was born. Nick is still big and chunky but he was on mom way way too long while I was dealing with my injuries. Sybil refused to fully wean him so we had to separate him at about 13 months old. He was still sneaking drinks ( the brat) I caught him while I was looking out the window from my wheelchair. He weighs about 115lbs but isn’t fat.

For the most part all mine pretty much even out though.


----------



## The Goat

Ok


----------



## Feira426

MadHouse said:


> Me neither! 🥰
> 
> Thank you! 😊
> 
> Thanks! ☺
> 
> Well @Boer Mama , he doesn’t have the girth of his mother…
> (I am hoping May will lose some of her girth as she fills my milk bucket soon!)
> I can’t wait for him playing with the girls either! Right now he is still moving hesitantly, working on finding his legs. He did a little tap dance yesterday trying to get his meconium out 😂… So cute!


Haha, the poopy pants dance! 😆


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MadHouse said:


> Thanks so much for that info, ladies!
> I would be interested to hear if the weights eventually even out, or if the smaller ones always stayed small and the bigger ones always were bigger.


Mine pretty much seem to even out with age as well. My little quad buckling (1.79lbs) caught up with his sister (biggest in the litter; 3.10lbs) by 8 weeks of age. 😊


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks @GoofyGoat and @Dandy Hill Farm !
That is good to know.
I am thinking of my triplets, who are all different from each other in terms of weight. 
Abha is the heaviest and feels firm. She has a thick neck too.
Elfi is in the middle and feels right.
Leela is the thinnest, and she is being bottle fed at 20% of her weight with mostly mom’s milk, topped up with cows’ milk.
I am hoping g she will catch up to the others eventually.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My Punkie, the Savannah x boer. I was feeding her 3 bottles a day, Mom was the rest of the food. She is 4 months old , no longer getting supplement bottles, and she is 45 lbs. So right on schedule with my average doeling size. I think Leela will catch up easily.


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> My Punkie, the Savannah x boer. I was feeding her 3 bottles a day, Mom was the rest of the food. She is 4 months old , no longer getting supplement bottles, and she is 45 lbs. So right on schedule with my average doeling size. I think Leela will catch up easily.


Thanks so much @Moers kiko boars !!
That makes me feel so much better.
Leela is 5 days behind Abha, and 2 days behind Elfi in weight.


----------



## MadHouse

May is still not eating much hay. She eats all the greens (leaves, vegetable stalks, etc.) we bring her. She is not walking around much, just standing or lying with Clifford, and walking a few steps.
Morning temp was 102.6* F
Tonight she did not want her grain (very unlike her). She nibbled some out of my hand, but that was it. Temp 103.5*F, after being in the warm sun outside. She pees on the milk stand. She pees small amounts on bare wood and sniffs it and licks it. She ate some bedding that had her pee. 
I was thinking she is just still very hormonal, but now I am worried.

I have the keto strips ready for the next time I see her pee.
I gave her an herbal tincture for urinary issues.
I gave her raspberry leaves for her uterus healing.
I gave her molasses water for more hydration, and in case it is ketosis starting.

What else can you think of to help her out?

She is a great great mama and never leaves Clifford out of her sight. She rouses him and encourages him to nurse.
But both of them are not moving enough for my liking.
I hope they just needed a couple of days to recover and that tomorrow is better.

@GoofyGoat @happybleats 
Thank you


----------



## Boer Mama

Awe, I hope May perks up. Did you give her penicillin after having to assist? I know you did a uterine flush but I don’t remember if antibiotics.
Garlic and vitamin c, cayenne in honey … Cathy will help you better in a minute! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## MadHouse

I did not give her penicillin, but monitoring her temperature. No fever so far.
Thanks @Boer Mama


----------



## happybleats

Just re read through. How is her rumen function?


----------



## MadHouse

I just gave her a B complex shot and probiotics (she had those every day since kidding), and offered frsh hay. She took a huge mouthful straight from the bucket. I am so glad.

@happybleats I have seen her chew cud many times today. Just her hay intake was not much, and not much walking around.


----------



## happybleats

Ok good!!! Great she's eating hay now. They worry us so much when they are even a little off. Its so hot here some refuse to eat... or when innheat they act off ugh I hate that lol. Sounds like you're on top of it!!


----------



## MadHouse

happybleats said:


> Ok good!!! Great she's eating hay now. They worry us so much when they are even a little off. Its so hot here some refuse to eat... or when innheat they act off ugh I hate that lol. Sounds like you're on top of it!!


Thanks for checking in @happybleats ! I really appreciate it! 🤗 

I went back and she peed on the wood again. I managed to stick a ketone strip in, and she is definitely negative for ketosis. Yay! (She had to lick the little test strip 😂)

My intuition was that she is still hormonally driven and recovering from a rough kidding, and otherwise ok.
But you are right, we worry right away! The caregiver brain kicks in and doubts the intuition.


----------



## Boer Mama

Maybe she wants a dark beer to drink to help her with this heat 😂
I’m not a beer drinker, but gotta be better than pee 😅


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad she is doing ok.


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm glad to hear she is better! 🤗 They sure do like to get our nerves going when they act even a little bit off. Firsthand experience talking there. 😅


----------



## MadHouse

Boer Mama said:


> Maybe she wants a dark beer to drink to help her with this heat 😂
> I’m not a beer drinker, but gotta be better than pee 😅


That is funny, but good thinking too!
I have it on hand and that could have been my next thing to try. Thanks for reminding me!



toth boer goats said:


> Glad she is doing ok.


Thank you! Me too!


MellonFriend said:


> I'm glad to hear she is better! 🤗 They sure do like to get our nerves going when they act even a little bit off. Firsthand experience talking there. 😅


Thanks! Hug right back! 🤗 
I hope my girl and your boy stick with the eating now!
May looked a lot more alert and was still eating when I closed up the barn.


----------



## The Goat

Lol maybe she got got stung by a octopus in her mouth


----------



## MadHouse

The Goat said:


> Lol maybe she got got stung by a octopus in her mouth


That was probably a joke, but I didn’t get it.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sorry I was running crazy yesterday and didn’t see you called me out. I’m glad Mays eating her hay and feeling better.


----------



## The Goat

Oh yep well actually I think if you get stung your supposed to pee on it so…… oh I meant jelly fish opps!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Sorry I was running crazy yesterday and didn’t see you called me out. I’m glad Mays eating her hay and feeling better.


You never have to apologize! Help came, and all os good. 🤗 
I hope your days will be less hectic soon!

May is eating hay this a.m. and still doesn’t have a fever. 😊 
I am going to see if she wants to come out for a walk, just her and Clifford today. And I’ll get some pictures.

Clifford had his first time LOH parasite formula powder. He did a little jump-jump-hop, like ”egh, what is that???”.


----------



## MadHouse

The Goat said:


> Oh yep well actually I think if you get stung your supposed to pee on it so…… oh I meant jelly fish opps!


Ok, gotcha! 😂 
She is still doing it, but there is no chance of jellyfish stings. 🙃


----------



## GoofyGoat

I love the face they make when they get their first herbal…it’s like, “ mom why you poisoning me” Ick”


----------



## The Goat




----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

A little molasis water or even honey and cayan pepper on her gums could help? She could need to be outside a little bit with the baby to stretch her legs in familiar surroundings?


----------



## Boer Mama

Can’t wait for pictures while on their little walk 🥰☀🍀


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> A little molasis water or even honey and cayan pepper on her gums could help? She could need to be outside a little bit with the baby to stretch her legs in familiar surroundings?


Thanks @Tanya 
May and Clifford have been spending their days outside, except when it was raining.
I offered molasses water, but she only took one slurp.
She is eating hay fine now.


----------



## MadHouse

So, the two went for a walk around the garage.
May was not very interested in foraging, but seemed to enjoy the walk, which was great to see.








That old stove is open at the back.









Little goats love to find little spaces.








She found the herd, and they followed along on their side.








Clifford found a natural playground.









It was a lovely first walk and I was so happy to see both of them move.


----------



## MadHouse

Clifford seems to only drink from the left side. I milked some of the right side this morning, but he still didn’t use that teat. I saw him try, but not drink. This evening I emptied it out (adding it to Leela’s bottle milk).

Unfortunately this evening May does have a fever (104.3*F). It was a warm day, but so was yesterday. I will retake her temp now, but I am pretty sure it is time to start penicillin.
Her backend smells ok, it just smells like urine.
She still pees frequently and small amounts, including while I milk her.
If she does have infection I think it could be her urinary tract, or uterine.

@Cedarwinds Farm I remember you were dealing with that with Sil. Will penicillin do the job for UTI?

Thank you.


----------



## The Goat

Awwwgreat picks and good hiding spot Clifford


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MadHouse said:


> Clifford seems to only drink from the left side. I milked some of the right side this morning, but he still didn’t use that teat. I saw him try, but not drink. This evening I emptied it out (adding it to Leela’s bottle milk).
> 
> Unfortunately this evening May does have a fever (104.3*F). It was a warm day, but so was yesterday. I will retake her temp now, but I am pretty sure it is time to start penicillin.
> Her backend smells ok, it just smells like urine.
> She still pees frequently and small amounts, including while I milk her.
> If she does have infection I think it could be her urinary tract, or uterine.
> 
> @Cedarwinds Farm I remember you were dealing with that with Sil. Will penicillin do the job for UTI?
> 
> Thank you.


I'm so sorry you're dealing with this! Yes, penicillin cleared her up. I followed the dosage in the Medicine Cabinet for the type of penicillin I had. I think I used Pen G


----------



## MadHouse

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I'm so sorry you're dealing with this! Yes, penicillin cleared her up. I followed the dosage in the Medicine Cabinet for the type of penicillin I had. I think I used Pen G


Thanks so much! That was so fast!!
I am still hoping she was just hot from the weather, but I will draw it up now.


----------



## The Goat

Oh no that’s not good hope she gets better


----------



## Boer Mama

Hopefully she cools off after her exciting day showing off her baby boy… but good to be prepared with penicillin in case!
Clifford looks like he’s feeling well and enjoyed going out 😍
Maybe he will learn to use both sides if you take him from the one side when he’s hungry and wanting to eat, and direct him to the other side. Have to catch him before he gets his tummy full tho! Lol


----------



## MadHouse

She did still have a fever at 7 pm, so I started her on penicillin.
I noticed where she was lying there was urine. I guess it was leaking out.

Question. Is it ok to share May milk with Leela (Caramel’s kid that we bottle feed), while May is on antibiotics?


----------



## MadHouse

Boer Mama said:


> Hopefully she cools off after her exciting day showing off her baby boy… but good to be prepared with penicillin in case!
> Clifford looks like he’s feeling well and enjoyed going out 😍
> Maybe he will learn to use both sides if you take him from the one side when he’s hungry and wanting to eat, and direct him to the other side. Have to catch him before he gets his tummy full tho! Lol


I was so happy Clifford is more active now. 🥰 

I will attempt to redirect Him. But I find my kids don’t like to be guided to a teat. Or I don‘t have a knack for it. I will try though. Either way, I will milk her extra milk out twice a day.


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm sorry to hear that May has a fever. How's she acting? 

I don't believe it would be a problem for Leela to drink May's antibiotic milk, but I'm not 100% sure. I figure if it's fine for Clifford it's probably fine for her. 

Those pictures are so sweet. May looks like she is being a very watchful mother. 🥰


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> I'm sorry to hear that May has a fever. How's she acting?
> 
> I don't believe it would be a problem for Leela to drink May's antibiotic milk, but I'm not 100% sure. I figure if it's fine for Clifford it's probably fine for her.
> 
> Those pictures are so sweet. May looks like she is being a very watchful mother. 🥰


Thank Mellon! 
May is acting a bit better than the previous days. More active, but still lying down a lot and peeing small amounts many times, and still no interest in grain or alfalfa pellets.


----------



## The Goat

Hope she gets better


----------



## 21goaties

Get better May! 
Our May was the same when she had a fever (from mastitis), didn't want to eat anything pelleted.


----------



## MadHouse

The Goat said:


> Hope she gets better


Thanks! 💜 


21goaties said:


> Get better May!
> Our May was the same when she had a fever (from mastitis), didn't want to eat anything pelleted.


Thank you so much.
That is interesting to know.


----------



## MadHouse

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I'm so sorry you're dealing with this! Yes, penicillin cleared her up. I followed the dosage in the Medicine Cabinet for the type of penicillin I had. I think I used Pen G


Do you remember how many days you did the penicillin?
Can you think of anything else I can give her that would help?
She doesn’t always eat her garlic, but tonight she ate it.
Would Vitamin C help?


----------



## Boer Mama

I’m one to think vitamin C always helps… can’t hurt anything anyway 😉


----------



## MadHouse

Boer Mama said:


> I’m one to think vitamin C always helps… can’t hurt anything anyway 😉


That’s what I thought. She loves those sweet ones 😉.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MadHouse said:


> Do you remember how many days you did the penicillin?
> Can you think of anything else I can give her that would help?
> She doesn’t always eat her garlic, but tonight she ate it.
> Would Vitamin C help?


Vit. C and garlic are good. Oregano is also antibacterial. If you have some fresh, she might just choose to eat it. Some of mine will. I think I did at least 7 days of penicillin. I can revisit that old thread and see if I can figure that out. I would take her temperature daily, and kept taking it for a few days after finishing the antibiotics to make sure it didn't come up again.


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks so much @Cedarwinds Farm !


----------



## Moers kiko boars

If its Pen G it needs to be given 5 to 7 days for a full course. 
Vit C is great additive for mastitus. 
Sounds like May is doing better. I do hope the meds clear her up. 
The pictures are very nice. Clifford.is a doll!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> If its Pen G it needs to be given 5 to 7 days for a full course.
> Vit C is great additive for mastitus.
> Sounds like May is doing better. I do hope the meds clear her up.
> The pictures are very nice. Clifford.is a doll!


Thank you!

I think I’ll do 7 days to be sure. Her temp was 103.4* which was great to see.
Her udder is fine. Clifford drank from the right side over night, so that problem is solved as well. Yay!
Her infection is most likely urinary. She still pees small amounts or dribbles, many many times.
I gave her Vitamin C, urinary tract tincture, cranberries, some cranberry juice as a drench, and meadowsweet leaves in case she has bladder pain. She drank some electrolytes, but not much.
I hope she will be back to herself soon. Poor thing.

Clifford is happy and well! 😊


----------



## toth boer goats

You are doing a great job.
Glad she is getting better.


----------



## MadHouse

toth boer goats said:


> You are doing a great job.
> Glad she is getting better.


Thank you ! 😊


----------



## Goatastic43

I don’t know how I missed this about May, but I’m glad she’s doing somewhat ok now and sending prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## MadHouse

Goatastic43 said:


> I don’t know how I missed this about May, but I’m glad she’s doing somewhat ok now and sending prayers for a speedy recovery!


Thank you!!


----------



## MadHouse

May is having a very good day.
She had a good temperature this morning.
This afternoon she and Clifford joined the herd for a couple of hours.
Just being with the others perked her up tremendously.
I saw all good things, drinking water, eating hay and lots of grazing.
The re-integration went rather smoothly. Everyone’s back ridges were up, there were a few horn clacks and happy moves, and then it was fine. May growled at Caramel’s kids, when they approached Clifford.
When I held Clifford, the little girls came over and sniffed him cautiously. When he was hopping around, they tried to duel him, and he sqeaked. That’s when his mom growled at them. 🙃.
Then Clifford hid in the stove and had a nap while the rest of the herd grazed.

















He hid like the baby deer hide when their moms go grazing.









Teenage girls smoking on the driveway.








With Clifford in a safe place, May didn’t have to growl at the girls.


----------



## The Goat

He’s more Advanced then the deer


----------



## The Goat

That’s great that she’s feeling better


----------



## MellonFriend

That's great news! Clifford looks so sweet hiding in there. I bet it feels great to have them all together!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I dont blame Clifford for hiding! Teenage girls smokin, mom growling??? I would hide too 🤣😂💕💖💞


----------



## MadHouse

The Goat said:


> He’s more Advanced then the deer


Because he uses technology? 😛


The Goat said:


> That’s great that she’s feeling better


☺ I am relieved too.


MellonFriend said:


> That's great news! Clifford looks so sweet hiding in there. I bet it feels great to have them all together!


It does! May missed her friends.
She went straight to the hay feeder that only had some course leftovers and started chowing down. In her own pen the feeder was full of nice fine hay. Being in her friends’ company made her appetite come back.


Moers kiko boars said:


> I dont blame Clifford for hiding! Teenage girls smokin, mom growling??? I would hide too 🤣😂💕💖💞


😂 You are so right! 🤣


----------



## The Goat

Yes because he uses Technology even if it’s old Technology lol!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Yay, great news! His hiding spot is the best! 😂


----------



## The Goat

Moers kiko boars said:


> I dont blame Clifford for hiding! Teenage girls smokin, mom growling??? I would hide too


Lol!!!


----------



## Boer Mama

That’s great they are able to hang with everyone else now and that it did indeed perk her up 😁🍀❤
I can’t believe how big those girls look standing in the driveway. Their legs grew even more 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

Those rebel girls.  

It’s so great that the integration went smoothly. Clifford is a smart boy, finding a safe place away from all the crazy goats. At least until he’s ready to be one of them.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is awesome to see and hear.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Yay! Yay! Yay! I'm glad things are going well!


----------



## Tanya

Ah what great out comes you had. Yay May.


----------



## MadHouse

Today’s fun. Elfi never stops. She is queen of shenanigans.








May and Clifford enjoyed the whole day with the herd on the playground.








This was a wood cutting station, until the girls took over.








Monkey see monkey do,








My joy.


----------



## The Goat

Wow Clifford is like a clone!!!


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> Those rebel girls.
> 
> It’s so great that the integration went smoothly. Clifford is a smart boy, finding a safe place away from all the crazy goats. At least until he’s ready to be one of them.


He was working on becoming one of them for a bit today.


toth boer goats said:


> That is awesome to see and hear.


😊 


Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Yay! Yay! Yay! I'm glad things are going well!


Thanks! Me too!
She is still peeing small amounts, but slightly less frequently. I hope she will be back to normal peeing soon.


Tanya said:


> Ah what great out comes you had. Yay May.


Thanks! Yay!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Elfi is hilarious! The girls are already getting so big. May and Clifford are just the most beautiful little duo. I’m so glad they are having fun with the herd. And Willow is so good with the babies. You have such a great herd!


----------



## MellonFriend

I swear my heart skipped a beat from seeing how cute that picture of Clifford is. 💗 All the kids look like they just having a blast with everything around them. 😄


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh I love that curiose little girl. That picture of you and those precious babies,is wonderful. They all look great! Good job!🥰😁💞💖


----------



## Tanya

Aaaawwww


----------



## Boer Mama

With Elfi’s long legs you’ll have to hang your plants up higher 😂
They all look so happy and lovely ❤🍀🥰


----------



## MadHouse

The triplets turned 3 weeks a couple of days ago. Last night I taped Caramel’s teats. This morning I milked her out, but without bumping.
I got 1.5 quarts. Most of it goes to Leela’s bottles, but we get some coffee milk. 😀 
Elfi and Abha sounded just like my bottle baby, waiting for mom to come out, screaming. When she joined them, they got enough to be content,
Caramel started off as a good girl on the stand. Lately she got into kicking. For now I have to hobble one leg. Her sideways teats as a bit awkward to aim, but not too much was spilt, between her kicking, my nervousness (of having to empty that big full udder fast) and her teats.


----------



## Boer Mama

Hopefully Caramel will get used to the new routine and give up any attempts at fighting it and just enjoy her feed. 😂


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks everyone!


FizzyGoats said:


> Elfi is hilarious! The girls are already getting so big. May and Clifford are just the most beautiful little duo. I’m so glad they are having fun with the herd. And Willow is so good with the babies. You have such a great herd!


Thank you! They sure are getting big fast! And heavy! I am very happy with how they all get along now!


MellonFriend said:


> I swear my heart skipped a beat from seeing how cute that picture of Clifford is. 💗 All the kids look like they just having a blast with everything around them. 😄


🥰 They are!
Today Clifford is approaching the other kids. He is catching on to some of the games. When it becomes too much, he knows he can run away and find mom. The girls seem to know to treat him with slightly less exuberance than they do with each other. 😉 


Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhh I love that curiose little girl. That picture of you and those precious babies,is wonderful. They all look great! Good job!🥰😁💞💖


Thank you!! ☺ 


Boer Mama said:


> With Elfi’s long legs you’ll have to hang your plants up higher 😂
> They all look so happy and lovely ❤🍀🥰


I have protected those planters from the goats since early June. With the kids… it doesn’t seem so important anymore. It is more fun to watch them! 


Boer Mama said:


> Hopefully Caramel will get used to the new routine and give up any attempts at fighting it and just enjoy her feed. 😂


I hope so too! She seems so high strung now that she has kids. I figure in her mind I am just another kid that she wants to kick off. 😛 She doesn’t let any of her girls drink while she is eating. SHE calls them when she is ready.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

MadHouse said:


> I figure in her mind I am just another kid that she wants to kick off. 😛 She doesn’t let any of her girls drink while she is eating. SHE calls them when she is ready.


Oh my gosh  Caramel is a true Nanny and is keeping those triplets on a schedule while teaching them to toe the line.


----------



## MadHouse

NigerianNewbie said:


> Oh my gosh  Caramel is a true Nanny and is keeping those triplets on a schedule while teaching them to toe the line.


Haha, so true!
She even has a voice like a strict nanny!


----------



## Tanya

Go nanny


----------



## toth boer goats

☝


----------



## MadHouse

The deck is a bug free alternative to grazing today, decided Caramel. She has been here for a while now.










Now all the potted plants are on their way out… Oh for the love of goats! 💕 









They look so sweet and innocent! 😇 









Clifford is getting braver. It helped that I opened the stove door, so he couldn’t hide in it very well anymore.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I love that photo of them on the steps! They all look so good!


----------



## Rancho Draco

They're so big already! 💕


----------



## Boer Mama

Looks like caramel figured out the deck brings her level up to reach the upper branches of the tree! 😂
They’re all so cute ❤


----------



## Tanya

Aw


----------



## The Goat

I love That photo on the deck. Good job little Clifford


----------



## toth boer goats

Love ❤


----------



## MadHouse

Caramels udder at a 12 hour fill. Honest critique welcome!

















I saw afterwards, she has a turd stuck to her chest 🙈. 💩 I hadn’t cleaned her yet. Oh dearie 🤦‍♀️😉


----------



## Tanya

Her udder is actually well rounded when full


----------



## Rancho Draco

Besides her teat placement, her udder is very nice. I would love to see a picture of the front of her udder (under the belly, looking towards the udder). She has great medial, and her rear attachments are good. How is she to milk?


----------



## Boer Mama

How much milk did you get this morning?
She looks like she had plenty to give!
I see she had a leg tied back.. has she started to get used to the milking routine and just enjoy her feed or still throwing a bit of a fit?

im not a dairy gal as we all know, but I sometimes wonder about the teat placement. I know people prefer them facing forward and not out, but having them out seems like it would be a little easier for kids to nurse? Less likely to get caught up in the ground?


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> Her udder is actually well rounded when full


Thank you! 😊 


Rancho Draco said:


> Besides her teat placement, her udder is very nice. I would love to see a picture of the front of her udder (under the belly, looking towards the udder). She has great medial, and her rear attachments are good. How is she to milk?


Thanks! I will try to take that picture tomorrow morning.
She is not that hard to milk. I always milk one handed, into a cup first, as I hate to lose milk from kicking. I just aim the far teat toward my cup under her belly. The flow is good.


Boer Mama said:


> How much milk did you get this morning?
> She looks like she had plenty to give!
> I see she had a leg tied back.. has she started to get used to the milking routine and just enjoy her feed or still throwing a bit of a fit?
> 
> im not a dairy gal as we all know, but I sometimes wonder about the teat placement. I know people prefer them facing forward and not out, but having them out seems like it would be a little easier for kids to nurse? Less likely to get caught up in the ground?


I still got the same amount, around 1.5 quarts/litres. I leave some in for the other two girls.
Caramel does not let me milk her voluntarily, yet. She does not throw the fit she used to throw, it is more like I am an annoying fly. I am sure she will get used to the routine. I did it once without the hobble, at night, when there is not much to milk out, but when I put the teat tape on, she hated it and I ended up holding one leg up.
I think you are right about the teat placement, and ease of access for the kids. They don’t have to crouch right underneath her.


----------



## Rancho Draco

I do think it's easier for the kids to nurse when the teats point forward but it can make them difficult to milk depending on how they are positioned.


----------



## MadHouse

Here is Caramel’s udder from front view.








She has “pockets” at the front.









This is her udder after I milked her.


----------



## MadHouse

And for a fun bonus, here are May’s hind end and Clifford on the stand.








May is still working on her slow recovery. The vet think she had some trauma to her urethra. She is not back to urinating normally.


----------



## MadHouse




----------



## Boer Mama

Clifford is so cute! 😍
I’m sorry about May still not feeling 100%. Did he have any suggestions that might help? Or just time to hopefully go back to normal?
I wonder if raspberry leaves would help that at all? Guess it wouldn’t really affect it much. But she’d like them. Lol


----------



## MadHouse

Clifford was looking at the iPad asking if I had games on it. Haha


----------



## MadHouse

Boer Mama said:


> Clifford is so cute! 😍
> I’m sorry about May still not feeling 100%. Did he have any suggestions that might help? Or just time to hopefully go back to normal?
> I wonder if raspberry leaves would help that at all? Guess it wouldn’t really affect it much. But she’d like them. Lol


Thank you.
The vet suggested another dose of Meloxicam which I did give her, but it didn’t seem to do much for her. Maybe it took the edge off.
May has been refusing a lot of treats, and dried raspberry leaves were also out now. I had been offering them every day. Maybe I can find her some fresh ones.


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww I'm sorry May is still recovering. 🤗 Do you give your goats deworming herb balls? If so, maybe you could crush up the dried raspberry leaves and mix them in with her dose.


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Aww I'm sorry May is still recovering. 🤗 Do you give your goats deworming herb balls? If so, maybe you could crush up the dried raspberry leaves and mix them in with her dose.


Thanks! 💜 

Good idea, except… Herb balls is one of the things she has refused since she kidded.
The only “treats” she likes now are probiotics, crabapples, and her oats. And any fresh leaves.
I haven’t been able to give her garlic or vitamin C either.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Thanks! 💜
> 
> Good idea, except… Herb balls is one of the things she has refused since she kidded.
> The only “treats” she likes now are probiotics, crabapples, and her oats. And any fresh leaves.
> I haven’t been able to give her garlic or vitamin C either.


Stinker…. She’ll come around again just give her time. Sybil pulls the taste change thing when she kids, all her favorites are yucky and all the stuff she turned her nose up at was yummy…this will pass lol

try red raspberry tea she might like a cool bucket of that. Throw some rose hips in it for vitamin c…skip the garlic for a week and try again…

I hope she gets to feeling better soon poor baby.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I can’t get over how adorable Clifford is. I’m so sorry May is still having issues. I know you’re working so hard to get her feeling better. She probably just needs some time along with your wonderful care.


----------



## Boer Mama

@GoofyGoat the tea thing is a great idea!

@MadHouse, I’d be interested in how it goes if you do try it.
I think offering rose hips separately might be better tho. My daughter made rose hip soup in her outdoor kitchen… they do end up fermenting fairly quick 😅
But my goats love everything to do with rose bushes. Lol

one thing about orange peels as a favorite treat of theirs- it’s very hard to conceal any meds with it 😆


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks you all! 🤗 💕 

I found some fresh wild raspberry leaves. (The ones in the garden didn’t survive last year’s drought). The roses don’t have their hips yet, but May accepted spruce tree tips for her vit. C. 😊


----------



## The Goat

Awww Clifford is so cute and hope she gets better soon


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Stinker…. She’ll come around again just give her time. Sybil pulls the taste change thing when she kids, all her favorites are yucky and all the stuff she turned her nose up at was yummy…this will pass lol
> 
> try red raspberry tea she might like a cool bucket of that. Throw some rose hips in it for vitamin c…skip the garlic for a week and try again…
> 
> I hope she gets to feeling better soon poor baby.


Thanks! That is good to know Sybil does this too. (Not that it is good that Sybil does it!)
I can tell, May likes the attention, and to check out the offerings.
I figure once she feels better she will be hungrier and be more open to yummies again. I am sure glad now that she has a bit of a cushion.


FizzyGoats said:


> I can’t get over how adorable Clifford is. I’m so sorry May is still having issues. I know you’re working so hard to get her feeling better. She probably just needs some time along with your wonderful care.


Thank you! 💕 
You are so sweet!


Boer Mama said:


> @GoofyGoat the tea thing is a great idea!
> 
> @MadHouse, I’d be interested in how it goes if you do try it.
> I think offering rose hips separately might be better tho. My daughter made rose hip soup in her outdoor kitchen… they do end up fermenting fairly quick 😅
> But my goats love everything to do with rose bushes. Lol
> 
> one thing about orange peels as a favorite treat of theirs- it’s very hard to conceal any meds with it 😆


I had my suspicion that she wouldn’t take tea, but I was glad I found raspberry bushes in our woods.


The Goat said:


> Awww Clifford is so cute and hope she gets better soon


Thanks! 😊 
I hope so too!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I didn’t think Sybil would enjoy the tea either but she did. What she didn’t finish, I put out for the herd and it was gone in the blink of an eye…you never know.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Clifford is ADORABLE! Sooo cute. The girls have really grown! Wow, they all look healthy! Good Job! Sorry about May. I hope she recovers soon!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> I didn’t think Sybil would enjoy the tea either but she did. What she didn’t finish, I put out for the herd and it was gone in the blink of an eye…you never know.


Red raspberry tea, is that tea made from leaves or berries?


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Clifford is ADORABLE! Sooo cute. The girls have really grown! Wow, they all look healthy! Good Job! Sorry about May. I hope she recovers soon!


Thank you!
We get lots of visitors wanting to see the kids. Clifford is always the favourite! 🥰 
Today we had a number of “firsts”.
First time for Clifford to get up on the tall play table.
First time for the girls to get up on the giant feeder roof.
First time that I saw Caramel being playful (she has seemed so … stressed since kidding.) She was actually letting Clifford practice head butting. Normally she chases him off.

I hope May recovers completely soon too!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww Carmel is teaching him to be a buckling! Lol Showing him the "moves". I always live watching the goats teach the kids all the fun things. I especially enjoy the yearlings teaching the kidds how to rear up and touch horns. The little ones usually miss the mark a few times .😂🤣🥰


----------



## Feira426

MadHouse, they are all SO CUTE! Goodness me. Caramel's udder looks really nice aside from the awkward teat placement. From what I understand, the pockets aren't great either... but in the back, her udder comes up nice and high, it has that good heart shape at the bottom, and it looks well attached. 

Sorry May still isn't quite 100% yet, though it sounds like she's getting there. With Clifford being so big, I can understand how getting him out might have injured the urinary system a little. I hope she continues to improve and is back to normal soon!


----------



## MadHouse

Feira426 said:


> MadHouse, they are all SO CUTE! Goodness me. Caramel's udder looks really nice aside from the awkward teat placement. From what I understand, the pockets aren't great either... but in the back, her udder comes up nice and high, it has that good heart shape at the bottom, and it looks well attached.
> 
> Sorry May still isn't quite 100% yet, though it sounds like she's getting there. With Clifford being so big, I can understand how getting him out might have injured the urinary system a little. I hope she continues to improve and is back to normal soon!


Thanks so much, Feira!
I am very happy with Caramel’s milk production. When it comes time to choose which of the girls to keep, I hope I will get you guys’s input. Their sire is pure LaMancha, and hopefully their udders will be even better than Caramel’s.

May is still experiencing discomfort for some of her urinating, but other times she is ok. The amount of pee at each peeing is more now, I hope that is a sign it is improving.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Red raspberry tea, is that tea made from leaves or berries?


From the leaves like you would make for you. You can steep it for quite awhile for good flavor. Just don’t make it so hot it destroys all the good stuff.


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> From the leaves like you would make for you. You can steep it for quite awhile for good flavor. Just don’t make it so hot it destroys all the good stuff.


Ok, thanks goofygoat!


----------



## Boer Mama

Did she try the raspberry leaf tea?
I do think if she’s peeing more at once that has to be an improvement -yay! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Boer Mama

Also, this thread has gotten me thinking I might collect some raspberry leaves this summer and dry them for use before/after kidding since I don’t have fresh leaves at that time of year 😁


----------



## MadHouse

The girls go up this roof all the time now. When they first come out in the morning, they jump up and run up and down, and they screeeeaaam with excitement! They get all the adults moving and playing too. This was taken at a calmer moment.


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## The Goat

Awww


----------



## MadHouse

Boer Mama said:


> Did she try the raspberry leaf tea?
> I do think if she’s peeing more at once that has to be an improvement -yay! 🍀🍀🍀


She put her nose up to the tea. Hmpf.
Everyone else tried it, and the little girls finished it. 😋 
May does take the fresh leaves. I give her raspberry, comfrey, meadowsweet and parsley, every day.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Its soo much fun to watch the little ones play and get excited!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Its soo much fun to watch the little ones play and get excited!


Oh, so much fun!
Clifford and Elfi play together often now.


















Whereas Leela mostly chases him. But here they were both focusing on climbing.


----------



## MellonFriend

You go, Clifford! Be the king of that boat! 👑🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are adorable! 🥰


----------



## Feira426

So cute!! I love your pictures, MadHouse. 😍


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> You go, Clifford! Be the king of that boat! 👑🥰


He is working on it! But the girls had a head start, and he is outnumbered. I bet he will be king one day! 😃 💜 


Moers kiko boars said:


> They are adorable! 🥰


Thanks! 😊 


Feira426 said:


> So cute!! I love your pictures, MadHouse. 😍


Thanks so much! 🥰


----------



## Boer Mama

What a stinker! 😅 but I suppose May is getting what she needs if she’s eating the leaves fresh 😊
The kids are having so much fun together! Clifford is outnumbered by all those long legged girls 😂


----------



## The Goat

Some day there number won’t mater his size will win


----------



## MadHouse

The Goat said:


> Some day there number won’t mater his size will win


Clifford is full ND, and the girls are 3/4 LaMancha and 1/4 ND.
But - he gets a whole udder to himself while May is on the mend. He might outgrow them in weight! 🤣


----------



## The Goat




----------



## Goatastic43

Love the pictures MadHouse! They are all just too cute!


----------



## MadHouse

Goatastic43 said:


> Love the pictures MadHouse! They are all just too cute!


Thanks! 💜 😊


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Oh my! They are so cute


----------



## MadHouse

toth boer goats said:


> How cute.





Iluvlilly! said:


> Oh my! They are so cute


Thanks you guys! 💜 😊 ❤ 🤗


----------



## toth boer goats

You bet.


----------



## MadHouse

Alright, it is picture time!
@Moers kiko boars @MellonFriend 

Leela, Elfi and Clifford









Time for another duel (so far Clifford has not won any duels, but he is determined to keep working on it)









All kids in one shot









Leela and Abha









The girls are 7 weeks old, and Clifford is 5 weeks.
Clifford is almost at 20 pounds. This boy won’t need any grain. He is growing up on May’s 10% table cream 🤣. Also, he will be wearing his apron soon. I fitted it for him yesterday.


----------



## MadHouse

Clifford and Abha duelling


https://vimeo.com/manage/videos/739460367



Coco has learned to play again


https://vimeo.com/upload/videos/a91a35c1-e3dd-4681-bf5c-ea8ea6320d58



Elfi and Clifford duel the most


https://vimeo.com/upload/videos/a91a35c1-e3dd-4681-bf5c-ea8ea6320d58


----------



## MellonFriend

Looks like was a beautiful day to take pictures! Everyone is looking so great and getting so big! 🥰 Clifford is a chunky little monkey at 20 pounds, my goodness!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My goodness they have grown soooo much. The girls look like models with super long legs! Clifford is a chunk! 💞💕🥰 They look GREAT! Thankyou!


----------



## MellonFriend

MadHouse said:


> Clifford and Abha duelling
> 
> 
> https://vimeo.com/manage/videos/739460367
> 
> 
> 
> Coco has learned to play again
> 
> 
> https://vimeo.com/upload/videos/a91a35c1-e3dd-4681-bf5c-ea8ea6320d58
> 
> 
> 
> Elfi and Clifford duel the most
> 
> 
> https://vimeo.com/upload/videos/a91a35c1-e3dd-4681-bf5c-ea8ea6320d58


I'm seeing the top video (_adorable _🥰), but the other two aren't working right for me. 🤔 Anyone else having this problem, or is it just me?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

They are all growing so well! Clifford is a big boy! Are you planning on retaining any of them?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Aw, they are looking really good! How is May doing?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

MellonFriend said:


> I'm seeing the top video (_adorable _🥰), but the other two aren't working right for me. 🤔 Anyone else having this problem, or is it just me?


The other two are leading to a sign on screen for Vimeo when I tried to view them.


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> I'm seeing the top video (_adorable _🥰), but the other two aren't working right for me. 🤔 Anyone else having this problem, or is it just me?


I am trying again for video 2 and 3


https://vimeo.com/manage/videos/739463861





https://vimeo.com/manage/videos/739464325



I hope it works now.


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Looks like was a beautiful day to take pictures! Everyone is looking so great and getting so big! 🥰 Clifford is a chunky little monkey at 20 pounds, my goodness!


Thanks! 😊 
I know! He is only 3 pounds behind Elfi now.



Moers kiko boars said:


> My goodness they have grown soooo much. The girls look like models with super long legs! Clifford is a chunk! 💞💕🥰 They look GREAT! Thankyou!


Thank you! 💜 
And, you are very very welcome!!



KY Goat Girl said:


> They are all growing so well! Clifford is a big boy! Are you planning on retaining any of them?


Thanks!
I am planning on keeping all of the girls. 😁



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Aw, they are looking really good! How is May doing?


Thank you!! 
May is back to herself in terms of eating, yelling at me for grain time, bossing those below her around and her milk production.
Her urinary issue is still not completely resolved. She has normal pees, is not incontinent nor does she dribble anymore, but she still groans or cries out for some of her pees. I feel bad for her, and helpless. I give her raspberry leaves every day. She refuses comfrey and meadowsweet now.


----------



## Boer Mama

They are all adorable!
I couldn’t watch the videos yet (my internet is really lagging the last cpl days) so I’ll try and watch them when I’m in town tomorrow afternoon 😂
Im glad you are keeping all the girls- it would be a hard decision if you had to pick just one of them 💕


----------



## MellonFriend

The videos work now! 😃


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, they are all so stinking cute. Clifford is stout! 

I love the pics and videos. Those are some happy little goats.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

MadHouse said:


> Thanks!
> I am planning on keeping all of the girls.


It will be fun seeing them grow together!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Clifford is such a chunk lol 🥰


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I keep thinking about Clifford the big red dog cartoon from when I was a kid 😂🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner

What a magical place😁 You do a great job maintaining your herd!


----------



## MadHouse

Boer Mama said:


> They are all adorable!
> I couldn’t watch the videos yet (my internet is really lagging the last cpl days) so I’ll try and watch them when I’m in town tomorrow afternoon 😂
> Im glad you are keeping all the girls- it would be a hard decision if you had to pick just one of them 💕





FizzyGoats said:


> Aw, they are all so stinking cute. Clifford is stout!
> 
> I love the pics and videos. Those are some happy little goats.





KY Goat Girl said:


> It will be fun seeing them grow together!





Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Clifford is such a chunk lol 🥰





Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I keep thinking about Clifford the big red dog cartoon from when I was a kid 😂🤦🏻‍♀️





Mini Oberhasli Owner said:


> What a magical place😁 You do a great job maintaining your herd!


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking great 😊


----------



## MadHouse

Boer Mama said:


> They are all adorable!
> I couldn’t watch the videos yet (my internet is really lagging the last cpl days) so I’ll try and watch them when I’m in town tomorrow afternoon 😂
> Im glad you are keeping all the girls- it would be a hard decision if you had to pick just one of them 💕


Thanks!
I think I would have a hard time deciding between the 3. 


FizzyGoats said:


> Aw, they are all so stinking cute. Clifford is stout!
> 
> I love the pics and videos. Those are some happy little goats.


Thank you!! And he is! He managed to rip off one teat band aid/tape last night! Stinker! But I can’t blame him. May’s milk is delicious!


KY Goat Girl said:


> It will be fun seeing them grow together!


I think so too!


Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Clifford is such a chunk lol 🥰


Isn’t he! 


Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I keep thinking about Clifford the big red dog cartoon from when I was a kid 😂🤦🏻‍♀️


He IS that! He only looks little compared to those long legged models. 🤣 
Seriously though, I hope he remains as sweet as he is, just like the big red Clifford.


Mini Oberhasli Owner said:


> What a magical place😁 You do a great job maintaining your herd!


Thanks!! 🤗


----------



## ksalvagno

Everyone looks great! They sure love being on there.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Your keeping the TRIPLETS? YAY! Iget to see them grow up! Thats AWESOME! 🥰😘


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------



## MadHouse

Yes, @Moers kiko boars !
Such a gift has not come our way before.
Before the triplets, we had all boys born here.
So, when I bought Caramel, I bought 4 does 😁 !!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Caramel was an amazing package deal! I’m excited you’re keeping the triplets. It will be so fun to watch them grow.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh Im So Excited! 💕💞


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------



## MadHouse

The kids discovered a playground in the bush where we go for our walks.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh how much fun! They are getting so big! Even Clifford, hes grown alot!


----------



## MadHouse

May and Clifford eating









Everyone filling up on greens


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh how much fun! They are getting so big! Even Clifford, hes grown alot!


Sometimes I think it is May when I see Clifford from a distance! He is getting big!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

They're all getting so big, and looking good!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Wow! They have grown so much! They are so adorable


----------



## MellonFriend

I cannot believe Clifford is that big already! I always love seeing goats in the woods. It's like seeing them as wild animals. 😄


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Just have to ask. When those little ones were way up high on that tree, did you want to put a type of acrobat netting underneath to catch them if they fell? I'm sitting here many miles away looking at your beautiful pictures, physically drawing in a deep breath and thinking "Oh goodness, be careful up there." 

The kids have grown so much in a short period of time. Little Clifford appears able and willing to keep up with the doelings pretty well also. Can't call him Little much longer.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Everyone is so big! I love those pictures on the log although I have to agree with the above that I'm nervous they will fall. 😅


----------



## MadHouse

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> They're all getting so big, and looking good!


Thank you! 😊 


Iluvlilly! said:


> Wow! They have grown so much! They are so adorable


Aww, thanks! 🤗 


MellonFriend said:


> I cannot believe Clifford is that big already! I always love seeing goats in the woods. It's like seeing them as wild animals. 😄


I feel the same way. I thought May and Clifford looked like miniature deer.


----------



## MadHouse

NigerianNewbie said:


> Just have to ask. When those little ones were way up high on that tree, did you want to put a type of acrobat netting underneath to catch them if they fell? I'm sitting here many miles away looking at your beautiful pictures, physically drawing in a deep breath and thinking "Oh goodness, be careful up there."
> 
> The kids have grown so much in a short period of time. Little Clifford appears able and willing to keep up with the doelings pretty well also. Can't call him Little much longer.





Rancho Draco said:


> Everyone is so big! I love those pictures on the log although I have to agree with the above that I'm nervous they will fall. 😅


The kids went up the tree for the first time a couple of days ago. My heart stopped, seeing them way up there. But, they showed me they are nimble and have no problem. Even sliding off (near the bottom) wasn’t a problem. They landed on their feet and jumped back on.
So, today I took them there and brought the camera. Clifford went up for his first time today, but not to the top. I would have been worried if those brats (sorry, I mean girlies) pushed him off. But they are all very smart and know each other.
I had hoped one day goats would climb that tree!


----------



## FizzyGoats

What a perfect tree for goats to climb! Such beautiful pictures of gorgeous goats doing fun goat things. I’d have been nervous too at first. They all look so good.


----------



## Boer Mama

Beautiful! And what a great tree for goat climbing. Some of them went way up there 😅
Dare devils 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats

Growing and so cute.


----------



## MadHouse

On today’s walk, Caramel went up that tree!!! To the top!!!
I was so nervous. I didn’t think any of the adults would try. She stayed up there and balanced and turned until she had eaten all the oak leaves she could and then came down. About half way down she slid and fell down, four feet hitting the ground, but into some brush. I checked her out right away, and she was fine 😅.
My gosh, I should be careful what I wish for!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Glad she is ok. Thats scarey!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Hugs for Caramel and you. It had to have scared the daylights out of everything within seeing and hearing range. Might have to ponder a way to put off set side rails up.  Sorry, that happened MadHouse.


----------



## Boer Mama

She’s going they midlife crisis now that she has 3 kids of her own… she wants her teenage years back 😅

seriously tho- glad she’s ok and shes thinking no biggie. Lol


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Glad she is ok. Thats scarey!


Me to! Apparently it’s not scary to her!


NigerianNewbie said:


> Hugs for Caramel and you. It had to have scared the daylights out of everything within seeing and hearing range. Might have to ponder a way to put off set side rails up.  Sorry, that happened MadHouse.


Thanks!
Actually, no one else cared. 😆 
Just the humans had heart attacks.


Boer Mama said:


> She’s going they midlife crisis now that she has 3 kids of her own… she wants her teenage years back 😅
> 
> seriously tho- glad she’s ok and shes thinking no biggie. Lol


That sounds exactly right.
She immediately started eating where she landed. crazy girl!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Sometimes you have to wonder what the heck they were thinking. That had to stop the ol’ ticker for a minute. Sheesh. She’s not a kid anymore. No more tree climbing. Lol. I’m so glad she’s ok though.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my, glad she is ok. 😱


----------



## MadHouse

Playground pictures today. 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are getting so big! Even Clifford! They are really growing & looking good! They are all soooo cute Your getting quite the herd ! 💕


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😍😍😍


----------



## FizzyGoats

They have no idea how good they have it. Lol. They are growing so fast and look amazing!


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner

MadHouse said:


> Playground pictures today. 😊


Gosh your goats are pretty!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## ksalvagno

What a nice setup for them!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> They are getting so big! Even Clifford! They are really growing & looking good! They are all soooo cute Your getting quite the herd ! 💕


Thank you! 💜 Yes, my herd doubled! 😛 


FizzyGoats said:


> They have no idea how good they have it. Lol. They are growing so fast and look amazing!


I don’t think they do either. Thanks! 🤗 


Mini Oberhasli Owner said:


> Gosh your goats are pretty!


Aww, thanks! 😊 


toth boer goats said:


> So cute.


☺ 🤗 


ksalvagno said:


> What a nice setup for them!


Thank you! 😃


----------



## MadHouse

The girls are 11 weeks old.
Leela has a looong body.


















Elfi the elf









She tried to take selfies









Abha Daba doodle all day 🎵… Abha is the biggest kid, and the sweetest ♥!


















Aaand… the king of the babies!! Clifford!









Clifford is 9 weeks old.


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my word, everyone is getting so big! 🤩 I had to laugh about Elfi's selfies. Looks like your kids are getting better at using your Ipad. 😋 Clifford's looking so stylish in his man-skirt! 😄


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness, they are getting so BIG! Still as beautiful as always! Clifford is a little CHUNK!💕


----------



## Boer Mama

They’ve grown so much! Starting to look like little ladies already 😍
It’s funny seeing Clifford after the girls sleek long bodies… and then CHUNK 😆
He’s a handsome chunk tho! 😁


----------



## ksalvagno

They look great!


----------



## FizzyGoats

They are all so big! I like Clifford’s mohawk down his back. Lol. Does his hair always stand up? It’s very cute.


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Oh my word, everyone is getting so big! 🤩 I had to laugh about Elfi's selfies. Looks like your kids are getting better at using your Ipad. 😋 Clifford's looking so stylish in his man-skirt! 😄


When she started to use their hooves on the iPad, that when I took over again 🤪.
The day Clifford got his man-skirt on was the day he decided to be king! Coincidence?


Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh my goodness, they are getting so BIG! Still as beautiful as always! Clifford is a little CHUNK!💕


Thank you!! 😊 


Boer Mama said:


> They’ve grown so much! Starting to look like little ladies already 😍
> It’s funny seeing Clifford after the girls sleek long bodies… and then CHUNK 😆
> He’s a handsome chunk tho! 😁


Ladies? Abha maybe, the other 2 are crazy girls into all kinds of shenanigans 🙃!
I know, Clifford the big boy!! He IS a dwarf, and has a different body type, we have to remember that! 😂 


ksalvagno said:


> They look great!


Thank you! 🥰 


FizzyGoats said:


> They are all so big! I like Clifford’s mohawk down his back. Lol. Does his hair always stand up? It’s very cute.


Yes, that ridge always is up now. Telling the others, he is really really tall!


----------



## toth boer goats

They are growing and so cute.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

They are so adorable! I can't believe how much they have grown!!


----------



## BloomfieldM

Your playground is amazing! I’m showing it to my husband for ideas. Also your goats are so cute. I love the little baby horns


----------



## MadHouse

toth boer goats said:


> They are growing and so cute.


Thank you! ☺ 


Iluvlilly! said:


> They are so adorable! I can't believe how much they have grown!!


Thanks so much! I can’t believe how much weight they are gaining every week!


BloomfieldM said:


> Your playground is amazing! I’m showing it to my husband for ideas. Also your goats are so cute. I love the little baby horns


Thanks! 😊 
You have to show us if you build some play structures!


----------



## toth boer goats

😃😉


----------



## Feira426

Wow, they've really grown! They all look fantastic - happy and healthy!


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks, @Feira426 !

Today we are moving potted plants back into the house. Or… give them away!


----------



## FizzyGoats

It looks like your landscaping crew is on top of the potted plant care.


----------



## MadHouse

Eating on 3 levels.


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my gosh, poor little tree can't catch a break. 😂


----------



## BloomfieldM

The goat eating from the sky… that goat is winning life!


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy goats.


----------



## FizzyGoats

My goats would be soooo happy to have all those amazing structures. Those are some happy, lucky goaties there.


----------



## Boer Mama

I agree, they’ve got a great place to call home 😁


----------



## MadHouse

BloomfieldM said:


> The goat eating from the sky… that goat is winning life!


He is the big kahuna !


toth boer goats said:


> Happy goats.


😊 


FizzyGoats said:


> My goats would be soooo happy to have all those amazing structures. Those are some happy, lucky goaties there.


Thanks! I think my goats would love all those pastures that your goats have!


Boer Mama said:


> I agree, they’ve got a great place to call home 😁


Thank you! If they knew some other goats have the freedom to range the sagebrush all day, they’d yell at me!


----------



## Boer Mama

MadHouse said:


> HeThank you! If they knew some other goats have the freedom to range the sagebrush all day, they’d yell at me!


Ssh… I wont tell them if you don’t! 😂


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## MadHouse

A little update on the kids and moms. 😃
We had a herd wide diarrhea episode last week, the cause of which I could not pinpoint, but it was diatary. It started right after the girls’ weaning day, so at first I thought the off behaviours were related to that. But then everyone got it, except for Willow.
Now everyone is back to normal (yay!), and milk production went up again (moms were off feed for a week).
I think they all ate something that wasn’t good for them on the bush walks. There is not much left for them to eat out there now, other than some poison ivy, so I have not taken them out anymore. They were not happy about that, and yelled at me for days, but have finally accepted the new normal. I feel bad for them, but I really don’t want more explosive diarrhea.

Clifford has been burdizzoed, and we are waiting to see if it worked on both sides. He will be weaned this weekend. The sneaky boy 😈 still rips of the teat tape at night sometimes (this morning he did it JUST before milking time 😠 😆)! So we have to figure out what works for May and him. I hope to keep everyone together, as I am enjoying having the whole herd together!










May has lost a lot of weight since kidding. Luckily, she had a cushion to lose.








I do believe May’s urinary issue is finally resolved. I had treated her for UC, upon my vet’s suggestion, but still don’t know if that was the issue, or if it just got better on its own. Anyway, I am so very glad and thankful that she is finally peeing pain free.










Picking up fallen leaves is a welcome substitute for walks.









The girls get a bit of grain now, during milk stand training time. Today we practiced having their ears looked at and oil put in. With their tiny ear canals, they will need ear care all their lives.

Elfi









Leela and Abha









Caramel lost weight as well, but is picking up again, now that she is back to eating. She is a much more slender goat.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Clifford and May are so similar in appearance, they seem to blend into a goat that is both coming and going at the same time in your picture of them. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Aww they all look great. Sorry about the explosive diarrhea. Thats always awful. Im glad they are over it and doing much better! Great pics! Thanks🥰


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad they are all better.


----------



## Boer Mama

They all look so great! Clifford has grown a lot, as well as the girls. Lol
I hope the burdizzo worked out and he will be able to keep hanging with everyone without issue there. Hes about as big as his mom! 🤣 I always kind of chuckle when the big babies are still trying their hardest to nurse 😂😂
Falling leaves are a bounty from the heavens 🍀👌😊


----------



## Rancho Draco

Everyone is looking gorgeous 😍 those kids are all so big! Where does the time go?


----------



## MellonFriend

I can't believe how long Clifford's horns are already! Everyone is looking so healthy, you'd never know any of them had any issues. May looks so nice and slim! I'm so glad everything is going well for them now and even May's urinary issues are resolved! 😀


----------



## MadHouse

NigerianNewbie said:


> Clifford and May are so similar in appearance, they seem to blend into a goat that is both coming and going at the same time in your picture of them. That's pretty cool.


What an interesting observation! You are right!


Moers kiko boars said:


> Aww they all look great. Sorry about the explosive diarrhea. Thats always awful. Im glad they are over it and doing much better! Great pics! Thanks🥰


Thanks! And , you’re welcome! 😊 


ksalvagno said:


> Glad they are all better.


Me too!!


Boer Mama said:


> They all look so great! Clifford has grown a lot, as well as the girls. Lol
> I hope the burdizzo worked out and he will be able to keep hanging with everyone without issue there. Hes about as big as his mom! 🤣 I always kind of chuckle when the big babies are still trying their hardest to nurse 😂😂
> Falling leaves are a bounty from the heavens 🍀👌😊


Thank you! I hope so too.
You mean wedging themselves under mom and lifting her off the ground with the BUMP? 🤣 


Rancho Draco said:


> Everyone is looking gorgeous 😍 those kids are all so big! Where does the time go?


Thanks so much! Time is fluttering away, like the leaves!!


MellonFriend said:


> I can't believe how long Clifford's horns are already! Everyone is looking so healthy, you'd never know any of them had any issues. May looks so nice and slim! I'm so glad everything is going well for them now and even May's urinary issues are resolved! 😀


I am curious how Clifford’s beard, horns and ruff will change, now that he is castrated. 🤔
Thanks! I am so glad too! It took so long for May.


----------



## BloomfieldM

Such lovelies 😍. Love to put a face to the name of your diva Caramel.


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad everyone is happy and doing well.


----------



## Jubillee

Such a beautiful little herd! The babies have all gotten so big!


----------



## FizzyGoats

They all look amazing. You stay so on top of any issues that pop up that you can’t even see any evidence of it in your healthy little herd. The girls and Clifford have grown so fast! How long does it usually take to know of the burdizzo worked?


----------



## MadHouse

BloomfieldM said:


> Such lovelies 😍. Love to put a face to the name of your diva Caramel.


Thanks! Caramel is a sweetheart, a (very loud) diva, and a cuddle bug.


toth boer goats said:


> Glad everyone is happy and doing well.


Thank you! 😊 


Jubillee said:


> Such a beautiful little herd! The babies have all gotten so big!


Thanks! Yes, they are hardly babies anymore. 


FizzyGoats said:


> They all look amazing. You stay so on top of any issues that pop up that you can’t even see any evidence of it in your healthy little herd. The girls and Clifford have grown so fast! How long does it usually take to know of the burdizzo worked?


Thanks @FizzyGoats ! 🤗 
I was told by the vet that his balls would shrink within 2 weeks. It has been a week and a half now, and it feels like the whole package is shrinking. 🤷‍♀️ 
He has not been pursuing the girls anymore. That is probably the best indicator.


----------



## toth boer goats

👍😉


----------



## BloomfieldM

My Bramble and her vey loud son are also my biggest cuddle bugs 😍. It’s how they get away with it 😉


----------



## MadHouse

I think you are right, @BloomfieldM , they know how to melt our hearts. So we can never be mad at them.


----------

